# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  απλά κάπου ήθελα να το πω ξανά..χρειάζομαι την στηριξή σας. . !

## Φελίσιτι

Γεια σας και πάλι.. 
θα ήθελα να σας πω ξανά την περίπτωση μου και να μου πείτε εάν ζήσατε κάποια παρόμοια ή ίδια κατάσταση με τη δική μου γιατί νομίζω πως θα τρελαθώ..
στην ηλικία των 18 ενώ είχα παραχαλαρώσει από τις εξετάσεις για πρόσβαση σηκώθηκα μια μέρα και μου καρφώθηκε η ιδέα ότι το ένα μου μάτι είναι φουσκωμένο. Πέρασα μια βδομάδα με αυτή τη σκέψη δίχως να τρώ, δίχως να θέλω να κάνω ό, τιδηποτε. Έλεγα συνεχώς ότι θέλω να πεθάνω και διερωτιόμουν πώς ήταν δυνατόν εγώ να είχα τάσεις αυτοκτονίας γιατί πριν μου καρφωθεί η ιδέα αυτή είμουν κάθε άλλο παρά απαισιόδοξη. Όπως και να χει είμουν μια βδομάδα σε χάλι μαύρο μέχρι που επισκέφτηκα ένα ομοιοπαθητικό και μου είπε πως είχα πάθει κρίση πανικού. Μου έδωσε μια καψούλα να πιω και σιγά σιγά μου έφευγε η σκέψη. Δεν πρόλαβε όμως να φύγει και μου είχε μπει μια άλλη..ότι τα μάτια μου δεν έχουν συμμετρία και πάντα θα είμαι έτσι..άσχημη..ασσύμετρη..μετ ά μου έφυγε αυτή και μου ήρθε η σκέψη ότι δεν έβλεπα καλά..αυτό κράτησε περίπου ένα μήνα μέχρι που όλα γύρω μου μου φαίνονταν παράξενα. Γιατί το ένα μας μάτι είναι εδώ και το άλλο εκεί..γιατί να έχουμε μύτη..γιατί αυτό να είναι πράσινο και όχι μπλε..γιατί το ένα γιατί το άλλο..δεν είχα ζήσει ποτέ παρόμοια κατάσταση και στεναχωριόμουνα που ήρθε να με χτυπήσει αυτό στην καλύτερη φάση της ζωής μου! ..στη συνέχεια σκεφτόμουν ότι είμαι ικανή να σκοτώσω..οποιονδήποτε αλλά σκεφτόμουν αγαπημένα μου πρόσωπα κυρίως..τη μαμά μου, την αδελφή μου..ήθελα να πεθάνω..απλά παρακαλούσα μόνο αυτό..δεν είχε νόημα να ζω με τη σκέψη ότι είμαι μια κακιά και μια δολοφόνος..μετά μου έφυγε αυτό και μου ρθε ότι είμαι ομοφυλόφιλη..απλά έτσι..καθόμουν πάνω στο τραπέζι και απλά μου ήρθε..δίχως κάποιο ερέθισμα από το περιβαλλόν (αν θυμάμαι καλά). Είμουν πολύ πανικοβλημένη, δεν ήξερα πως να χειριστώ το θέμα μέχρι που έγραψα στο διαδίκτυο κάτι (π.χ. από straight ξαφνικά ομοφυλόφιλη?) και μου έβγαλε την περίπτωση μιας κοπέλας από το stress.gr η οποία έλεγε πως είχε ΙΔΨ και νόμιζε ότι ήταν ομοφυλόφιλη και ο γιατρός που της απάντησε της είπε να μην φοβάται να βγει με τις φίλες της, ότι δεν πρόκειται να τις ερωτευτεί και ότι αυτό οφείλεται στην ΙΔΨ. Τότε και γω διερωτήθηκα τι μπορεί να είναι ΙΔΨ. έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο το ίδιο λεπτό και είδα τα συμπτώματα. μόνο εκείνη τη στιγμή κατάλαβα τι είχα..ξέσπασα σε κλάματα..το χειμώνα πάντα τα χέρια μου είναι κατακόκκινα..τρέχουν αίμα αλλά ποτέ δεν διερωτήθηκα γιατί πλενόμουν τόσες πολλές φορές..γιατί το κρεβάτι μου όταν ήταν να κοιμηθώ το ήθελα πάντα στην εντέλεια..γιατί επαναλάμβανα λέξεις μέσα μου..γιατί έκανα μια συγκεκριμένη τελετουργία πριν να κοιμηθώ..γιατί απέφευγα τους αριθμούς π.χ 6+7 ..γιατί άγγιζα τους διακόπτες μια ή δυο ή τρεις φορές..γιατί ήθελα πάντα να μπαίνω με το δεξί σε κάποιους τόπους και άλλα που τώρα δεν τα θυμάμαι..ακολούθησα λοιπόν την συμβουλή που έδωσε ο γιατρός στην κοπέλα και έβγαινα με τις φίλες μου προσπαθώντας να μην φοβάμαι ότι θα ερωτευτώ κάποια. στη συνέχεια μου μπήκε η σκέψη πως θέλω να αλλάξω φύλο..ήταν πολύ τρομακτικό..δεν ήταν δυνατόν εγώ που πάντα προκαλούσα τους άντρες και που πάντα είχα φαντασιώσεις μαζί τους να μου συνέβαινε αυτό. να σημειώσω ότι έχω πολικιστικές ωοθήκες και μπορεί που και που να βγάλω μια τρίχα κάτω στο λαιμό μου και με πιάνει ο πανικός. και έλεγα πώς είναι δυνατόν να με πιάνει ο πανικός όσον αφορά την τριχοφυιία και ταυτόχρονα να σκέφτομαι πως θέλω να γίνω αντράς? πώς γίνεται πάντα να ασχολούμουν με τα μαλλία μου και τη μόδα και τώρα να το σκέφτομαι αυτό? δεν ξέρω πως..δεν ξέρω γιατί..μου έφυγαν για κάποιες μέρες οι σκέψεις αυτές..ίσως επειδή πήγα σε ψυχολόγο και μου είπε πως υπάρχει αποτελεσματική θεραπεία. είμουν καλά , πολύ καλά, έβαφα τα νύχια μου, άρχισα να περιποιούμαι τον εαυτό μου γιατί είχα βάλει και 7-8 κιλά από τότε που άρχισε όλο αυτό.. μέχρι που μια μέρα πηγαινοερχόμουν συνεχώς στον καθρέφτη δίχως να ξέρω το γιατί και άρχισα να σκέφτομαι πως η μύτη μου είναι στραβή και το σκεφτόμουν αυτό για 5-6 μέρες. μετά πάλι είμουν ήρεμη και οκ μέχρι που καθόμουν και έβλεπα τηλεόραση και άρχισα να βαριέμαι και σκέφτηκα "αν τώρα που κάνω δίαιτα και λεπτήνω το σώμα μου δεν θα έχει συμμετρία με το πρόσωπό μου..το πρόσωπο μου θα φαίνεται μεγάλο" ήταν το τέλος..μου μπήκε στο μυαλό..έβλεπα το πρόσωπο μου μεγάλο, ότι είμαι άσχημη και ζητούσα συνεχώς επιβεβαιώσεις για το εάν έχω μεγάλο κεφάλι (απ'ότι ξέρω μαλλόν αυτό θα είναι καταναγκασμός) μέχρι που με είπαν και τρελλή, δεν μπορούσαν να πιστέψουν πως το είχα σκεφτεί αυτό. και παλι έλεγα ότι θέλω να πεθάνω γιατί θα είμαι μια με μεγάλο κεφάλι κτλ μέχρι που ενώ είμουν στην δουλειά και δεν είχε αρκετό κόσμο είπα "καλύτερα να σκεφόμουν αυτά που σκεφτόμουνα και πριν, ότι θέλω να αλλάξω φύλο κτλ παρά ότι έχω μεγάλο κεφάλι" και πραγματί έκανα βλακεία..μου μπήκε πάλι στο μυαλό η ιδέα ότι θέλω να αλλάξω φύλο και ότι μου αρέσουν οι γυναίκες. δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω..ο ψυχολόγος λέει ότι το επανέφερα εγώ πίσω γιατί νόμιζα ότι μπορώ να το χειριστώ σε αντίθεση με το άλλο θέμα (για το κεφάλι μου) που δεν μπορούσα αφού έφτασα στο σημείο να λέω ότι θέλω να πεθάνω. στις 5 σεμπεβρίου ξύπνησα και είπα "σήμερα θα λέω ότι είμαι ερωτευμένη π.χ με τη Μαρία" και νόμιζα ότι μπορούσα να το ελέχξω αλλά δεν μπορώ.. μου μπήκε η ιδέα αυτή τώρα και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω..όποτε παίξει το κινητό μου η φωνή αυτή που την είχα και στις προηγούμενες εμμόνες μου λέει "λες να είναι αυτή? πρέπει να αγχωθείς γιατί κάποιος ερωτευμένος όταν τον παίρνει αυτός που αγαπάει αγχώνεται" και αγχώνομαι περισσότερο έτσι. ή μπορεί να πούμε να βγούμε έξω και όταν θα φιλήσει το φίλο της να μου λέει η φωνή αυτή "τώρα δεν σε ενόχλησε? " και να τρελένομαι ακόμα περισσότερο. και συνέχεια να έχω στο μυαλό μου "μαρία" , "μαρία", "μαρία", "είσαι ερωτευμένη μαζί της όσο και αν δεν θέλεις να το παραδεχτείς και μην το αποδίδεις στην ΙΔΨ, μην βρίσκεις δικαιολογίες" και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω..φτάνω στο σημείο να νομίζω πως είμαι. και όποτε ακούω τραγούδια να μου λεει η φωνή αυτή "να τη σκέφτεσαι" και να φτάνω στο σημείο να μην θέλω ούτε μουσική να ακούω..όπως τότε που νομίζα ότι ήθελα να σκοτώσω και δεν ήθελα να βλέπω μαχαίρια..τι λέτε εσεις ρε παιδιά? οφείλεται στην ΙΔΨ ή είμαι ομοφυλόφιλή ή είμαι τρελή? και έχω συνέχεια την εικόνα της μες το μυαλό μου αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έτσι είναι οι ερωτευμένοι..ερωτεύτηκα στη ζωή μου μόνο αγόρια και είναι διαφορετικά..όταν ερωτεύεσαι δεν αγχώνεσαι και δεν σου προκαλέι δυσφορία η σκέψη του άλλου..από την άλλη η φωνή αυτή μου λέει "εσένα σου προκαλέι δυσφορία όχι γιατί έχεις ΙΔΨ αλλά γιατί είσαι λεσβία αλλά δεν το παραδέχεσαι" ...αυτό μου συμβαίνει εμένα! σας παρακαλώ συγχωρήστε με για το μέγεθος αλλά κάπου ήθελα να το πω ξανά . . . . . . .

----------


## giorgo

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.
Απαγορεύονται οι διαγνώσεις/εκτιμήσεις.

ποσο χρονια ταλαιπωρησε ; σε ψυχιατρο εχεις παει;

----------


## Φελίσιτι

εδώ και ένα χρόνο! κάνω νευροανάδραση! είσαι σίγουρος ότι και το τελευταίο που μου συμβαίνει είναι ΙΔΨ? μου έρχεται η εικόνα της και νιώθω τόσο άσχημα όσο και με τις άλλες εμμονές..

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε διαγνωσεις ρε παιδια!ο γιατρος σου τι σου λεει φελισιτι;

----------


## giorgo

εμονη ειναι και αυτο οπως οι αλλες. καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις ειναι δυσκολο να βγαλεις τις σκεψεις απο το μυαλο σου. μονο με την συστηματικη βοηθεια γιατρου θα το ξεπερασεις

----------


## Nantina

Παιδια νομιζω οτι η ομοφυλοφιλια δεν εχει καμια σχεση με ΙΔΨ.Το οτι μπορει καποιος να ανακαλυψει οτι ειναι gay αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με ΙΔΨ.Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου τουλαχιστον.Δεν μπορεις να ξερεις ποιον θα ερωτευτεις και ποτε θα το ανακαλυψεις.Αν για παραδειγμα δειτε στη φυση,η ομοφυλοφιλια υπαρχει παντου.Εχουν και τα ζωα ΙΔΨ;Σιγουρα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να δεχτεις κατι τετοιο αν ανακαλυψεις οτι σου συμβαινει αλλα απο εκει και περα δεν εχει να κανει νομιζω με τετοιου ειδους διαταραχες.Ειναι καθαρα θεμα DNA και εχει αποδειχτει,ασχετα αν πριν δεκαετιες θεωρουσαν οτι ειναι ψυχιατρικο νοσημα και το αντιμετωπιζαν ετσι.

----------


## Deep purple

Στο εχω ξαναπεί, εμένα δεν μου κάνεις για λεσβία. Απλώς έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό σου στη χειρότερη, για την ηθική σου, ΙΨΧ. Αφού αυτη είναι και η διάγνωση συνέχισε τη θεραπεία σου και κοίταξε και άλλες εναλλακτικές λύσεις, άλλες μεθόδους που ίσως να σου ταιριάζουν περισσότερο.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

απλά να σου πω ότι και παλιά μόλις είδα μια όμορφη κοπέλα και είμουν στη φάση της ομοφυλοφυλίας είπα "α την ερωτεύτηκα" ενώ δεν ήταν έτσι! τώρα με την κοπέλα που λέω ότι είμαι πριν περίπου 3 βδομάδες με έπαιρνε κάθε μέρα να πάμε για καφέ και εγώ πάντα βαρίομουνα ήθελα να μείνω στο σπίτι με το φίλο μου και πάντα της έλεγα όχι. επίσης μπορεί να έμπαινε μέσα στο σκυπε και να με έπαιρνε για να μιλήσουμε και αμέσως το έκλεινα γιατί βαριόμουνα. εσύ θεωρείς ότι γινόντουσαν όλα αυτά και ξαφνικα μια μέρα σηκώθηκα και είπα "α σήμερα θα λέω ότι είμαι ερωτευμένη με την μαρία" εγώ η αλήθεια δεν το νομίζω! ασε που ακόμα και τώρα που σκέφτομαι αυτό ..έτυχε να μιλήσουμε για το πως θα πηγαίνουμε πανεπιστήμιο και αν θα γραφτούμε στα ίδια μαθήματα. εγώ γράφτηκα σε ένα μάθημα για να τελιώνω πιο γρήγορα ενώ ήξερα ότι αυτή είχε γραφτει σε ένα άλλο και μου έλεγε να αλλάξω για να είμαστε μαζί αλλά εγώ δεν ήθελα γιατί ήθελα το απόγευμα μου ελεύθερο. εσένα η όλη κατάσταση σου φαίνεται να είναι έρωτας? α και πρόσεξα ότι όταν πάμε μαζί καφέ είμαι καλύτερα όσον αφορά το άγχος μου γιατί συνειδητοποιώ πως αυτό είναι απλά μια εμμονή. όταν φιλά τον φίλο της κτλ δεν με ενοχλεί. και νομίζω πως αν είμουν ερωτευμένη θα έλεγα οτι "η μαρία είναι ομορφη μπλα μπλα μπλα" εγώ δεν το λέω αυτό. μπορεί να σου φανώ κακιά αλλά πριν γίνει φίλη μου τη θεωρούσα άσχημη. σιγά σιγά καθώς την έμαθα βγήκε προς τα έξω η καλή πλευρά. και να σου τονίσω ότι αυτό (το ότι είμαι ερωτευμένη με τη συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα) το σκεφτόμουν και πριν 5 μήνες αλλά μου έφυγε γιατί συνειδητοποίησα πως δεν είμουν. είμουν πολύ αδιάφορη, όταν μου έστελνε μηνύματα της απαντούσα όπως και στις άλλες κοπελές και το κυριότερο προκαλούσα τα αγόρια. μετά από αυτά εσύ νομίζεις πως πιθανόν μπορεί να είμαι ομοφυλόφιλη?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Στο εχω ξαναπεί, εμένα δεν μου κάνεις για λεσβία. Απλώς έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό σου στη χειρότερη, για την ηθική σου, ΙΨΧ. Αφού αυτη είναι και η διάγνωση συνέχισε τη θεραπεία σου και κοίταξε και άλλες εναλλακτικές λύσεις, άλλες μεθόδους που ίσως να σου ταιριάζουν περισσότερο.


α σε ευχαριστώ που ήρθες εσύ.. =)
ας πούμε τώρα πριν διαβάσω τα μυνήματα της Ναντινας είμουν πολύ ήρεμη, κοιμήθηκα καλά κτλ..τώρα με έχει πιάσει και πάλι το άγχος που είπε ότι η ομοφυλοφιλία δεν έχει σχέση με την ΙΔΨ..προσπασθώ συνέχεια να αναπνέω βαθιά ....

----------


## Nantina

Εμ...συγγνωμη που το ειπα αλλα αυτο ισχυει παιδια.Σου εχω στειλει ενα μηνυμα,δες το,ισως σε βοηθησει και νιωσεις πιο ηρεμη.Και κυριως χαλαρωσε!!Δεν εισαι ουτε ο πρωτος ουτε ο τελευταιος ανθρωπος που μπορει να ειναι ομοφυλοφιλος!!! :)

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Εμ...συγγνωμη που το ειπα αλλα αυτο ισχυει παιδια.Σου εχω στειλει ενα μηνυμα,δες το,ισως σε βοηθησει και νιωσεις πιο ηρεμη.Και κυριως χαλαρωσε!!Δεν εισαι ουτε ο πρωτος ουτε ο τελευταιος ανθρωπος που μπορει να ειναι ομοφυλοφιλος!!! :)


δεν με χαλάρωσε το αντίθετο μπορώ να πω..
εσύ έχεις ΙΔΨ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

φελίσιτι.....γιατι σε φρικάρει τόσο το να είσαι γκέι?

----------


## Nantina

Εγω βασικα εχω πολυ αγχος!!Το ειχα παντα αλλα αυτους τους μηνες εφτασε στο αποκορυφωμα του μαλλον!Τωρα για ΙΔΨ τι να σου πω,δεν ξερω αν εχω και γενικα ειμαι καινουργια εδω,δεν γνωριζω ακομα και πολλα πανω στο ΙΔΨ.Ξερω σιγουρα ομως οτι η ομοφυλοφιλια δεν ειναι ψυχιατρικο νοσημα.

----------


## Nantina

Θεοφανια λογικο ειναι αρχικα να τη φρικαρει.Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν οντως αυτο συμβαινει πραγματικα τοτε θα πρεπει να το αποδεχτει.Ο ερωτας δεν εχει λογικη :P:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανια λογικο ειναι αρχικα να τη φρικαρει.Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν οντως αυτο συμβαινει πραγματικα τοτε θα πρεπει να το αποδεχτει.Ο ερωτας δεν εχει λογικη :P:P


κοίτα..
Αν δεν την φρίκαρε τόσο πολύ το να είναι γκει, ίσως να αντιλαμβανόταν πως στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι, αλλά απλά φοβάται πως θα είναι.
Γνώμη μου.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

δεν είναι ψυχιατρικό νόσημα αλλά αν μπεις και διαβάσεις για την ομοφυλοφιλία γράφει πως από το 1992 δεν θεωρείται ψυχιατρικό νόσημα αλλά έχει ανθρώπους που έχουν ΙΔΨ και σκέφτονται συνεχώς ότι μπορεί να είναι ομοφυλόφιλοι και το τονίζει "αυτό δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την ομοφυλοφιλία, είναι απλά σκέψεις" . γίνεται να λέω ότι τη θέλω αλλά σκε σκέψη ότι τη φιλάω να αηδιάζω? δεν το θεωρώ νορμάλ. α και ο ψυχολόγος στο stress.gr είχε πει σε εκείνη τη κοπέλα πως δεν πέρασε σχεδόν κανένα άτομο με ΙΔΨ και να μην το νομίζει αυτό, να μην έχει αυτή την ιδεοληψία.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> δεν είναι ψυχιατρικό νόσημα αλλά αν μπεις και διαβάσεις για την ομοφυλοφιλία γράφει πως από το 1992 δεν θεωρείται ψυχιατρικό νόσημα αλλά έχει ανθρώπους που έχουν ΙΔΨ και σκέφτονται συνεχώς ότι μπορεί να είναι ομοφυλόφιλοι και το τονίζει "αυτό δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την ομοφυλοφιλία, είναι απλά σκέψεις" . γίνεται να λέω ότι τη θέλω αλλά σκε σκέψη ότι τη φιλάω να αηδιάζω? δεν το θεωρώ νορμάλ. α και ο ψυχολόγος στο stress.gr είχε πει σε εκείνη τη κοπέλα πως δεν πέρασε σχεδόν κανένα άτομο με ΙΔΨ και να μην το νομίζει αυτό, να μην έχει αυτή την ιδεοληψία.


φελ...αλλο σε ρώτησα.
Σε περίπτωση που ήσουν ομοφυλοφιλη, τι θα γινόταν?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> κοίτα..
> Αν δεν την φρίκαρε τόσο πολύ το να είναι γκει, ίσως να αντιλαμβανόταν πως στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι, αλλά απλά φοβάται πως θα είναι.
> Γνώμη μου.


αφου αυτό μου είπε και ο ψυχολόγος μου..κάθε φορά πήγαινα εκεί και με διαφορετική εμμονή..
κάποιος ερωτευμένος ονειρεύεται πως φιλάει τον άλλο, κάνει έρωτα μαζί του και νιώθει ωραία..εγώ στη σκέψη αυτή αηδιάζω ..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> αφου αυτό μου είπε και ο ψυχολόγος μου..κάθε φορά πήγαινα εκεί και με διαφορετική εμμονή..
> κάποιος ερωτευμένος ονειρεύεται πως φιλάει τον άλλο, κάνει έρωτα μαζί του και νιώθει ωραία..εγώ στη σκέψη αυτή αηδιάζω ..


και?
Τι σε συμβούλευσε ο ψυχολόγος σου?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> φελ...αλλο σε ρώτησα.
> Σε περίπτωση που ήσουν ομοφυλοφιλη, τι θα γινόταν?


δεν το γνωρίζω..πάντα τους υπεράσπιζα αλλά δεν κάθησα ποτέ να αναρωτηθώ..
πάντα στις ταινίες που είχαν να κάνουν με γκει άλλαζα το κανάλι γιατί τις βαριόμουνα

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> και?
> Τι σε συμβούλευσε ο ψυχολόγος σου?


να είμαι ήρεμη και ότι θα μου φύγει όπως και οι άλλες..και πραγματικά τώρα είχα κοιμηθεί λίγο πιο ήρεμα αλλά τώρα που διάβασα το μληνυμα της ναντιτας με έπιασε πάλι το άγχος!

----------


## Nantina

Πιστευω πως ο κοινωνικος περιγυρος και η αντιμετωπιση απο τους αλλους φρικαρει καποιον οταν ο ιδιος καταλαβαινει κατι τετοιο για τον εαυτο του.Σκεφτεται πως θα γινει αποδεκτος και δεν πιστευει οτι οντως μπορει να του συμβαινει κατι τετοιο.Ειναι φυσικο να φοβαται αν ανακαλυψε κατι τετοιο για τον εαυτο της γιατι ειναι κατι κοινωνικα μη αποδεκτο.Το θεμα ειναι να δει τι γινεται μεσα της πραγματικα και να το αποδεχτει αν πραγματικα ισχυει.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

είσαι ομοφυλόφιλη εσύ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> να είμαι ήρεμη και ότι θα μου φύγει όπως και οι άλλες..και πραγματικά τώρα είχα κοιμηθεί λίγο πιο ήρεμα αλλά τώρα που διάβασα το μληνυμα της ναντιτας με έπιασε πάλι το άγχος!


εχμ...δεν έχω ξανακούσει ψυχολόγο να δίνει τέτοια συβουλή.
Κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> είσαι ομοφυλόφιλη εσύ?


εμένα ρωτάς?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

όχι νευροανάδραση κάνω και μου είπε ότι θα μου φύγουν οι σκέψεις με αυτή τη μέθοδο.

----------


## Nantina

Φελισιτι,εφοσον αηδιαζεις στη σκεψη οτι τη φιλας και οτι κανεις ερωτα μαζι της,τοτε απλα δεν εισαι ομοφυλοφιλη και ξεχασε το.Αν ομως μια στις χιλιες χαλαρωσεις και ξαφνικα το σκεφτεις και η ιδεα σε κανει να νιωσεις ομορφα τοτε για μενα ψαξ'το λιγο.

----------


## Nantina

> εμένα ρωτάς?


ahahahahahahahahhahahahah καλο Θεοφανια!

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Φελισιτι,εφοσον αηδιαζεις στη σκεψη οτι τη φιλας και οτι κανεις ερωτα μαζι της,τοτε απλα δεν εισαι ομοφυλοφιλη και ξεχασε το.Αν ομως μια στις χιλιες χαλαρωσεις και ξαφνικα το σκεφτεις και η ιδεα σε κανει να νιωσεις ομορφα τοτε για μενα ψαξ'το λιγο.


μα αυτό είναι η ΙΔΨ δεν μπορείς να το βγάλεις από το μυαλό σου

----------


## Θεοφανία

> όχι νευροανάδραση κάνω και μου είπε ότι θα μου φύγουν οι σκέψεις με αυτή τη μέθοδο.


δεν ξέρω καν τι είναι αυτό, αλλά δεν πιστεύω πως πήγες σε ψυχολόγο, μίλησες για τις εμονές σου και εκείνος σου είπε "ηρέμησε και θα σου περάσουν".

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> εμένα ρωτάς?


όχι
αλλά με αυτά που είπα πιο πριν εσύ τι νομίζεις? πως είμαι ομοφυλοφιλη?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> όχι
> αλλά με αυτά που είπα πιο πριν εσύ τι νομίζεις? πως είμαι ομοφυλοφιλη?


φελ...το θεμα δεν είναι τι εισαι.
Το θέμα είναι πως φρικάρεις με τη σκέψη πως είσαι.
Επειδή δεν έχω διαβάσει όλα τα θέματα σου, έχεις πάει σε ψυχίατρο και σου χει πει πως εχεις ΙΔΨ?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> δεν ξέρω καν τι είναι αυτό, αλλά δεν πιστεύω πως πήγες σε ψυχολόγο, μίλησες για τις εμονές σου και εκείνος σου είπε "ηρέμησε και θα σου περάσουν".


μου είπε πως με τη νευροανάδραση θα μου φύγουν, είναι συμπεριφοριστική - γνωσιακή θεραπεία που εκπαιδεύει σιγάσιγά τον εγκέφαλο

----------


## Nantina

Φελισιτι αν ειναι δυνατον!!!Δηλαδη οταν ερωτευεσαι καποιον και δεν μπορεις να τον βγαλεις απο το μυαλο σου ειναι ΙΔΨ;;!Μιλαμε για το οτι σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια εναν ανθρωπο!!Και ναι,ειναι γυναικα!Και σωστα φοβασαι,λογικο!Δεν ειναι συνηθισμενο στην κοινωνια μας αλλα αν αυτο εισαι δηλαδη θα το ριξεις στα ψυχοφαρμακα για να μην το αποδεχτεις μεσα σου;Αν εισαι γκει,so what δηλαδη;

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> φελ...το θεμα δεν είναι τι εισαι.
> Το θέμα είναι πως φρικάρεις με τη σκέψη πως είσαι.
> Επειδή δεν έχω διαβάσει όλα τα θέματα σου, έχεις πάει σε ψυχίατρο και σου χει πει πως εχεις ΙΔΨ?


ναι μου είπε ότι έχω ΙΔΨ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> μου είπε πως με τη νευροανάδραση θα μου φύγουν, είναι συμπεριφοριστική - γνωσιακή θεραπεία που εκπαιδεύει σιγάσιγά τον εγκέφαλο


συγνώμη αλλα η νευροαναδραση δεν είναι για τους επιληπτικούς?
Και αν θυμάμαι καλά κάτι που είχα διαβάσει δεν είναι και αναγνωρισμένη θεραπεία.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> συγνώμη αλλα η νευροαναδραση δεν είναι για τους επιληπτικούς?
> Και αν θυμάμαι καλά κάτι που είχα διαβάσει δεν είναι και αναγνωρισμένη θεραπεία.


δεν ξέρω, είδα που έκαναν διαφήμιση σε μια εκπομπή και είπαν ότι έχει αποτελεσματικότητα..τέσπα ξέρεις να μου πεις πως μπορώ να σβήσω κάποιο ποστ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> δεν ξέρω, είδα που έκαναν διαφήμιση σε μια εκπομπή και είπαν ότι έχει αποτελεσματικότητα..τέσπα ξέρεις να μου πεις πως μπορώ να σβήσω κάποιο ποστ?


Συγνωμη φελίσιτι αλλά αν θες να κάνουμε σοβαρή κουβέντα, πρέπει να έχεις και συ αυτή την πρόθεση.
Λες πως εκανες αυτη τη θεραπεία, σου λέω πως είναι για επιληπτικούς και μου λες την είδες σε διαφήμιση,.
Την εχεις κάνει αυτή τη θεραπεία?
Από όσα άτομα μπαίνουν εδώ και έχουν ΙΔΨ ξέρω πως ακολουθούν φαρμακευτική αγωγή και δεν πάνε σε ψυχολόγους που τους λένε "ηρέμησε και θα σου περάσει".
Μήπως βάφτισες στο μυαλό σου την ομοφυλοφιλία εμονή και τσάμπα συζητάμε σε άλλο επιπεδο?
Δεν σε ξέρει κανείς εδώ για να σε κρίνει. Αν θες να βρεις πραγματική βοηθεια πρεπει να εισαι ειλικρινεις.

----------


## Nantina

> δεν το γνωρίζω..πάντα τους υπεράσπιζα αλλά δεν κάθησα ποτέ να αναρωτηθώ..
> πάντα στις ταινίες που είχαν να κάνουν με γκει άλλαζα το κανάλι γιατί τις βαριόμουνα


Εμ οταν λες σε ταινιες,εννοεις στα ελληνικα καναλια;Γιατι αποκλειεται να ειδες κατι τετοιο σε ελληνικο καναλι χαχαχα!Εκτος αν μιλαμε εμ...μεταμεσονυχτιες :P
Συμφωνω με τη Θεοφανια.Αν ψαχνεις να βρεις απαντηση στο θεμα της ομοφυλοφιλιας σε κλαδο ψυχιατρικης,τοτε αλλαξε κατευθυνση.Αν δεν μπορεις να το δεχτεις αυτο που σου συμβαινει(αν συμβαινει) και προτιμας να πεις οτι εχεις ΙΔΨ και να αρχισεις φαρμακα για να ''ξεχασεις'' οτι ισως εισαι γκει ειναι μεγαλο λαθος κατα τη γνωμη μου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

ναντινα...δεν ξερω αν το χεις καταλάβει, αλλά εδώ δεν μιλάμε για διαταραχη...:)

----------


## Nantina

> ναντινα...δεν ξερω αν το χεις καταλάβει, αλλά εδώ δεν μιλάμε για διαταραχη...:)


Τι εννοεις Θεοφανια γιατι δεν το επιασα;

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Τι εννοεις Θεοφανια γιατι δεν το επιασα;


αν κανεις τον κοπο να διαβασεις τα προηγουμενα ποστ με τους ψυχολογους και τη νευροαναδραση...θα καταλάβεις....:)

----------


## Nantina

Ναι,τα διαβασα για αυτο και εγραψα το τελευταιο ποστ.Και αν εννοεις αυτο που καταλαβα,συμφωνω οτι δε μιλαμε για διαταραχη :)
Αν και η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν εχω καταλαβει τελικα τι ακριβως γινεται.Θελω να πω,ΙΔΨ,νευροαναδραση και αυτο που ειπες για τη νευροαναδραση...Ψιλοχαθηκα σε καποια φαση,ολες οι πληροφοριες που ειναι αγνωστες για μενα,μαζεμενες!! :)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ναι,τα διαβασα για αυτο και εγραψα το τελευταιο ποστ.Και αν εννοεις αυτο που καταλαβα,συμφωνω οτι δε μιλαμε για διαταραχη :)
> Αν και η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν εχω καταλαβει τελικα τι ακριβως γινεται.Θελω να πω,ΙΔΨ,νευροαναδραση και αυτο που ειπες για τη νευροαναδραση...Ψιλοχαθηκα σε καποια φαση,ολες οι πληροφοριες που ειναι αγνωστες για μενα,μαζεμενες!! :)


τα ιδια λεμε...
η αγαπητη φελ δεν πασχει από καμια ΙΔΨ γιατί τότε δεν θα μίλαγε για ψυχολόγους και για θεραπείες που είδε σε διαφήμιση.

----------


## Nantina

Συμφωνω μαζι σου απολυτα Θεοφανια.Ομως σιγουρα εχει φρικαρει αν εχει ανακαλυψει κατι τετοιο για τον εαυτο της και λογικο το βρισκω.Πολυ λογικο στην κοινωνια που ζουμε.Ομως ειναι κριμα να σκεφτεται για ΙΔΨ αν απλα ειναι γκει και φοβαται να το παραδεχτει.Και αν τα διαβαζει αυτα,τη συμβουλευω να ηρεμισει και να τα βρει με τον εαυτο της και αν ειναι γκει,δεν ηρθε και το τελος του κοσμου και κυριως,δε φευγει με χαπακι.Απλα θελει λιγο χρονο μεσα της να το αποδεχτει αν πραγματικα συμβαινει αυτο και ολα θα πανε καλα.Εδω οπως ειπες κι εσυ,δεν την κρινει κανενας αρνητικα.Προσπαθουμε ο ενας να βοηθησουμε τον αλλον.Δεν ειναι ντροπη ουτε να εχεις καποιο ψυχολογικο προβλημα,ουτε να εισαι γκει.Η αντιμετωπιση του κοσμου και ο ρατσισμος ειναι το προβλημα.Αν δεν υπηρχαν αυτα,oι ανθρωποι θα ηταν πιο υγιης.Οπως και να εχει,εφοσον το θεμα δεν ταιριαζει εδω στο φορουμ αυτο,δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να το συνεχισουμε :)

----------


## vince8

> Η αντιμετωπιση του κοσμου και ο ρατσισμος ειναι το προβλημα.Αν δεν υπηρχαν αυτα,oι ανθρωποι θα ηταν πιο υγιης.)


Τι όμορφη κουβέντα. Συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λές. Δεν είναι ντροπή να επιλέγεις, ντροπή είναι να μην δέχονται την επιλογή σου, γκέι, μπάι, αμφι και όλα αυτά τα οποία δεν τα ξέρω (πρέπει να είναι πολλές οι κατηγορίες)/

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Συμφωνω μαζι σου απολυτα Θεοφανια.Ομως σιγουρα εχει φρικαρει αν εχει ανακαλυψει κατι τετοιο για τον εαυτο της και λογικο το βρισκω.Πολυ λογικο στην κοινωνια που ζουμε.Ομως ειναι κριμα να σκεφτεται για ΙΔΨ αν απλα ειναι γκει και φοβαται να το παραδεχτει.Και αν τα διαβαζει αυτα,τη συμβουλευω να ηρεμισει και να τα βρει με τον εαυτο της και αν ειναι γκει,δεν ηρθε και το τελος του κοσμου και κυριως,δε φευγει με χαπακι.Απλα θελει λιγο χρονο μεσα της να το αποδεχτει αν πραγματικα συμβαινει αυτο και ολα θα πανε καλα.Εδω οπως ειπες κι εσυ,δεν την κρινει κανενας αρνητικα.Προσπαθουμε ο ενας να βοηθησουμε τον αλλον.Δεν ειναι ντροπη ουτε να εχεις καποιο ψυχολογικο προβλημα,ουτε να εισαι γκει.Η αντιμετωπιση του κοσμου και ο ρατσισμος ειναι το προβλημα.Αν δεν υπηρχαν αυτα,oι ανθρωποι θα ηταν πιο υγιης.Οπως και να εχει,εφοσον το θεμα δεν ταιριαζει εδω στο φορουμ αυτο,δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να το συνεχισουμε :)


σε διαβεβαιω πως αυτο το φορουμ μπορεί να αντέξει τα πάντα εκτος από ψέμματα...:)
Και γω το ίδιο πιστευω, και κατά βάθος συμπονώ τη φελ.
Απλα μερικές φορές θυμώνω με τους ανθρώπους που δείχνουν πως δεν αγαπούν και δεν αποδέχονται τον εαυτό τους.
Το ξέρω πως μπορεί να έχουν συντελέσει πολλοί παράγοντες γι αυτό, αλλά και πάλι μου είναι δύσκολο να το καταλάβω.

----------


## Nantina

Δυστυχως ετσι ειναι Vince8 και δεν αλλαζει.Ειδικα στην Ελλαδα το προβλημα ειναι τεραστιο.Πας σε ψυχολογο;Τοτε εισαι τρελος.Εχεις διαφορετικη σεξουαλικοτητα;Τοτε εισαι ανωμαλος.C'est la vie...

Εχεις δικιο Θεοφανια.Ομως ειναι πολυ δυσκολο για αυτην να το αποδεχτει,αν πραγματικα συμβαινει.Ειναι νωρις ακομα και εχει πανικοβληθει,λογικο ειναι.Αλλαζει ολη της η ζωη ομως οσο πιο γρηγορα το αποδεχτει τοσο πιο γρηγορα θα νιωσει εκεινη καλυτερα.Με τον εαυτο της τουλαχιστον γιατι με τους γυρω,ειναι δυσκολο...

----------


## niah

Ti ωραιο να βγαινουν συμπερασματα οταν δεν εχουμε ιδεα και μη γνωριζοντας για το ποσο μπορει να σουβλιζουν τον αλλον που βρισκεται σε τετοια φαση τα ακυρα συμπερασματα μας.Εχω την εντυπωση οτι μολις διωξατε ενα μελος του φορουμ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ti ωραιο να βγαινουν συμπερασματα οταν δεν εχουμε ιδεα και μη γνωριζοντας για το ποσο μπορει να σουβλιζουν τον αλλον που βρισκεται σε τετοια φαση τα ακυρα συμπερασματα μας.Εχω την εντυπωση οτι μολις διωξατε ενα μελος του φορουμ.


νια...θα σου έλεγα πριν βγάλεις αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα, να έριχνες μια ματιά και στα υπόλοιπα θέματα που έχει ανοίξει αυτό το μέλος.
Είναι πολύ εύκολο να κρίνουμε, ας το κάνουμε τουλάχιστον όταν έχουμε ολοκληρωμένη άποψη.

----------


## niah

Στην αρχη Θεοφανια το πηρες καλα,ρωτωντας την γιατι την φρικαρει τοσο πολυ κατι τετοιο..κι εγω το ιδιο πιστευω.οτι πραγματα που δεν μας φρικαρουν δεν μας κολλανε κιολας.Απο εκει και περα ομως δεν καταλαβα πως εβγαλες το συμπερασμα οτι δεν ειναι μια ιδεα στα πλαισια της διαταραχης, επειδη απλως δεν ηξερε που να απευθυνθει και πως να το αντιμετωπισει.Πως εβγαλες αυτο το συμπερασμα?Αν εχεις διαβασει κι αλλα θεματα της φελισιτι, τελευταια εχει μπει στη διαδικασια της αντιμετωπισης και ειναι πολυ λογικο για καποιον να δοκιμαζει πραγματα και να μην ξερει τον καλυτερο τροπο εξ αρχης.
Επισης η νευροαναδραση αν διαβασετε το φυλαδιο της,πρωτοανακαλυφθηκε στα πλαισια της καλυτερευσης των επιλληπτικων,μετα ομως θεωρηθηκε οτι "θεραπευει" και χρησιμοποιειται και για αλλου ειδους παθολογιες.Οπως την ελλειπη προσοχη,την υπερκινητικοτητα,την ΙΨΔ,την αδυναμια συγκεντρωσης και αλλα πολλα οπως γραφουν.Κι εγω βεβαια ειμαι της γνωμης οτι απο μονη της δεν αρκει,αυτοι ομως τη διαφημιζουν ως τετοια..Το θεμα ειναι πώς απ το γεγονος αυτο βγηκε το συγκεκριμενο συμπερασμα?
Καλα με την ναντινα διαφωνω πληρως.Ναντινα αν διαβαζες παλαιοτερα θεματα της Φελισιτι θα ανακαλυπτες οτι δεν προκειται για κατι τετοιο.Η τουλαχιστον ετσι πιστευω κατα 99%.Αν απευθυνοσουν σε καποιον αλλον, που πιθανον τα πραγματα ηταν ετσι κι απλως δεν μπορουσε να αποδεκτει τις σεξουαλικες του προτιμησεις τοτε τα λογια σου θα ηταν σωστα..Στη συγκεκριμενη φαση ομως ειναι εντελως αστοχα.
Ας μην προτρεχουμε ετσι γκαις.Λιγη προσοχη..

----------


## niah

Θεοφανια σου απαντω παραπανω(πριν δω την απαντηση σου)και προσθετω οτι μιλαω επειδη ακριβως εχω δει και τα παλαιοτερα θεματα της Φελισιτι.
Προκειται για μια ιδεα που της εχει καρφωθει και την ταλαιπωρει περισσοτερο ισως απο αλλες που εχει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Στην αρχη Θεοφανια το πηρες καλα,ρωτωντας την γιατι την φρικαρει τοσο πολυ κατι τετοιο..κι εγω το ιδιο πιστευω.οτι πραγματα που δεν μας φρικαρουν δεν μας κολλανε κιολας.Απο εκει και περα ομως δεν καταλαβα πως εβγαλες το συμπερασμα οτι δεν ειναι μια ιδεα στα πλαισια της διαταραχης, επειδη απλως δεν ηξερε που να απευθυνθει και πως να το αντιμετωπισει.Πως εβγαλες αυτο το συμπερασμα?Αν εχεις διαβασει κι αλλα θεματα της φελισιτι, τελευταια εχει μπει στη διαδικασια της αντιμετωπισης και ειναι πολυ λογικο για καποιον να δοκιμαζει πραγματα και να μην ξερει τον καλυτερο τροπο εξ αρχης.
> Επισης η νευροαναδραση αν διαβασετε το φυλαδιο της,πρωτοανακαλυφθηκε στα πλαισια της καλυτερευσης των επιλληπτικων,μετα ομως θεωρηθηκε οτι "θεραπευει" και χρησιμοποιειται και για αλλου ειδους παθολογιες.Οπως την ελλειπη προσοχη,την υπερκινητικοτητα,την ΙΨΔ,την αδυναμια συγκεντρωσης και αλλα πολλα οπως γραφουν.Κι εγω βεβαια ειμαι της γνωμης οτι απο μονη της δεν αρκει,αυτοι ομως τη διαφημιζουν ως τετοια..Εδω γνωριζω ατομο με ψυχωση που υποστηριζαν οτι θα βοηθηθει..Τεσπα,το θεμα ειναι πως απ το γεγονος αυτο βγηκε το συγκεκριμενο συμπερασμα.


νια...το θεμα ειναι πως από ένα σημείο και μετά η φελ δεν απαντούσε καν στα ποστ και ανοιγε θεμα για το πως θα σβήσει τα ποστ της.
Οσο για τη νευροαναδραση, αν προσεξες οταν τη ρώτησα μου είπε πως την είδε σε διαφήμιση, όχι ότι την κάνει και όταν τη ρώτησα για τον ψυολόγο μου είπε πως της είπε "ηρεμησε και θα σου περάσει".
Κάτω από αυτές τις συνθήκες, μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει σοβαρή συζήτηση?

----------


## niah

Οχι δεν το προσεξα αυτο που λες αλλα προφανως θα ενιωσε απιστευτα αβολα και μαντευω οτι θελησε να αρχισει να σβηνει τα μνματα της εφοσον οδηγουσαν σε τετοια συμπερασματα.Ισως γι αυτον τον λογο σταματησε και να απανταει.
Απο οτι ξερω κανει ηδη εδω και πανω απο διμηνο νευροαναδραση και ο ψυχολογος που αναφερει ειναι ειτε αυτος που εχουν στη νευροαναδραση(που μη σου κανει εντυπωση το να ειπε κατι τετοιο) ή αυτος ο καθηγητης της που ειχε πει παλιοτερα.(ολα αυτα τα αναφερει σε παλιοτερα θεματα της).
Εχεις δικιο,θα πρεπε να συνεχισει να σου απανταει εφοσον ενδιαφερθηκες να συζητησεις μαζι της,ομως πιστευω την μπλοκαραν οι κρισεις που αρχισαν να γινονται,και περισσοτερο αυτες που γινονταν με σιγουρια στα ποστ της ναντινας.Ετσι πιστευω..
Κι εγω εχω προσπαθησει πολλες φορες να της εξηγησω αυτα που πιστευω και μετα την βλεπω να επαναλαμβανεται.Κι εμενα μπορει να μου δημιουργει αρνητικο συναισθημα αυτο ομως δεν με οδηγησε στο να της πω.."ε εισαι λεσβια"(με λιγα λογια).Κι αυτο γιατι ξερω οτι αυτες οι σκεψεις ειναι επιμονες και ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο,χρονοβορο και επωδυνο το να φυγουν..Το οτι δεν ακουει κατι που της λεω δεν αλλαζει τη φυση της σκεψης της και τον λογο που της κολλανε.
Για αυτο απλως αυτο που λεω ειναι να μη βιαζομαστε να κρινουμε και να συμπερανουμε κατηγορηματικα κατι,οποια κι αν ειναι η αντιδραση του αλλου.
Αν ειχατε νιωσει το αγχος που εχουν οι ιδεες αυτης της παθησης, πιστευω θα καταλαβαινατε ακριβως τι λεω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

...καταλαβαίνω τι λες, αλλά δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες αντιδράσεις με όλους.
Δεν της είπα πως είναι λεσβία, προσπαθούσα να της δείξω πως ακόμη και αν είναι δεν πρέπει αυτό να τη φρικάρει τόσο.
Αν διαβάσεις τα μνμ μου θα δεις πως ο στόχος μου ήταν να της δείξω πως ο φόβος της για την ομοφυλοφιλία την έκανε να φρικάρει και πως αν το έβλεπε από την άποψη "ε, και αν είμαι δεν τρέχει τίποτα", αυτόματα θα σταμάταγε να κάνει την τρίχα τροιχια και να φοβάται.
Απ την άλλη, επειδή έχω μιλήσει με πολύ κόσμο εδώ και με πολύ πιο δύσκολες παθήσεις, δεν μπορώ να δω χαλαρά ούτε το θέμα με τη διαφήμιση, ούτε αυτό του ψυχολόγου.
Θα συμφωνήσεις φαντάζομαι μαζί μου, πως όταν κάποιος έχει ΙΔΨ πάει πρώτα σε ειδικό και μετά ψάχνει επαναστατικές μεθόδους.

----------


## niah

Ναι, αυτο καταλαβα κι εγω στην αρχη οπως σου ειπα και παραπανω.Γι αυτο συμφωνησα κιολας μαζι σου. Κι εγω πιστευω οτι κατι που δεν μας φρικαρει δεν μας κανει να κολλαμε κιολας(και παιζει σ αυτο το σημειο να κρυβεται και η θεραπεια σε τετοιου ειδους εμμονες)..Μετα ομως ειδα οτι αλλαξες γνωμη και συμφωνησατε με την ναντινα,επειδη απλως δεν καταλαβες ακριβως τι εγινε με τη νευροανδραση και το γιατρο που ανεφερε.
Ο μονος που ειχε μιλησει σχετικα με το προβλημα της ηταν ενας καθηγητης της σχολης της και αυτος την παροτρυνε να παει στην νευροαναδραση, αν θυμαμαι καλα.Οταν εισαι σε αρχικα σταδια εισαι καπως χαμενος.Απευθυνεσαι οπου σου πουν σαν τρελος προκειμενου να λυσεις το προβλημα σου.Δεν εχεις προλαβει να διαμορφωσεις αποψη γι αυτο που σου συμβαινει και να ξερεις εξ αρχης που πρεπει να πας..Εισαι στα χαμενα..ψαχνεις ελπιδα..καταλαβαινεις τι λεω?
Και χεσε αυτην την ιδεα...σκεψου αλλες χειροτερες του στυλ "φοβαμαι οτι ειμαι δολοφονος και θελω να σκοτωσω τη μανα μου"ποσο παραλυουν τα παιδια(με τον ιδιο μηχανισμο γεννιουνται..ειναι μια εξισου φρικιαστικη ιδεα για το ατομο που την κανει)..Δεν ξερουν εξαρχης τι συμβαινει και πως να κινηθουν..Οπως κι εγω..αρχικα νομιζα οτι θα περασουν απο μονες τους..Μεγαλο μου λαθος..Αν εμπαινα σε εκεινη τη φαση στο φορουμ και ελεγα οτι δεν εχω κανει τιποτα,δεν εχω απευθυνθει καπου, το ιδιο θα με αντιμετωπιζατε?Οτι εφοσον δεν εχεις κανει τιποτα, δεν πασχεις απο κατι και αρα αυτο που σου συμβαινει ειναι φυσιολογικο?Θα τα παιζα εντελως τοτε,αυτο θα ταν που θα με αποτελειωνε κιολας.Να μου πει καποιος οτι ολα αυτα ειναι πραγματα που στεκουν,σε φαση που εγω ημουν πελαγωμενη...δεν ειναι ετσι ομως..Αυτο προσπαθω να εξηγησω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

...καταλαβαίνω τι λες, όμως το λες μέσα από δική σου εμπειρία και το βλέπεις με μεγαλύτερη ευαισθησία.
Εγώ είμαι ένας απλός συνομιλιτής και έχω μάθει να συμπεριφέρομαι ισότιμα με όποιον και αν μιλάω. Δεν λέω από μέσα μου, "αυτός έχει το ταδε, φερσου αλλιώς", γιατί θεωρώ πως τον προσβάλω. Από κει και πέρα, δεν νομίζω πως φέρθηκα άσχημα στη φελ. Ειπα την άποψη μου, όπως και συ τώρα λες τη δική σου.
Δεν είναι υποχρέωση μας να συμφωνούμε σε όλα, φτάνει να το κάνουμε με τακτ..:)

----------


## Φελίσιτι

αυτή τη στιγμή τρέμω..κλαίω..ευτυχώε που φάνηκες niah..δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω..από χθες τρέμω..μόλις είδα τα μηνύματα της ναντίνας έπεσα από τα σύννεφα..περίμενα κάτι άλλο..όχι να μου πει πως σίγουρα είμαι λεσβία..πηγαίνω στο πανεπιστήμιο και βλέπω τη συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν τα λόγια της ναντίνας είναι αληθινά..δεν μπορώ ..δεν ξέρω..όπως δεν ήθελα να βλέπω μαχαίρια γιατί φοβόμουν ότι θα σκοτώσω..τώρα δεν θέλω να ακούω τραγούδια γιατί φοβάμαι ότι θα την ερωτευτώ..από χθες το βράδυ δεν ξέρω πως να χειριστώ τον εαυτό μου..

----------


## void

Φελίσιτι σημαίνει ευτυχία?μην αφήνεις καλή μου τον εαυτό σου να δυστυχεί..δεν κατάφερα να διαβάσω όλα τα μηνύματα, αλλά λογικά κάποια θεραπεία θα κάνεις, έτσι δεν ειναι? άσε να λειτουργήσει η θεραπεία σου, έχε πίστη σε αυτά που σου λέει ο γιατρός σου και έχε πίστη και στο Θεό, όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου, το ξέρεις αυτό. Τη σκέψη σχετικά με την ομοφυλοφιλία άστην προς το παρόν. Βγάλε από το μυαλό σου τις άσχημες σκέψεις, συζήτησέ το με κάποιον δικό σου άνθρωπο, απλά για να το βγάλεις από μέσα σου. Αλλά άσε και την επιστήμη να κάνει τη δουλειά της..πως να σε βοηθήσει όλος αυτός ο κόσμος εδώ μέσα? μόνο να σε ακούσουμε μπορούμε, μίλα με το γιατρό σου για αυτά.ν Πραγματικά στο λέω..όσο για το λογαριασμό σου ο NikosD. είναι ο διαχειριστής, αν του στείλεις θα σου στείλει μήνυμα για το που πρέπει να απευθυνθείς για να διαγραφείς.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> αυτή τη στιγμή τρέμω..κλαίω..ευτυχώε που φάνηκες niah..δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω..από χθες τρέμω..μόλις είδα τα μηνύματα της ναντίνας έπεσα από τα σύννεφα..περίμενα κάτι άλλο..όχι να μου πει πως σίγουρα είμαι λεσβία..πηγαίνω στο πανεπιστήμιο και βλέπω τη συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν τα λόγια της ναντίνας είναι αληθινά..δεν μπορώ ..δεν ξέρω..όπως δεν ήθελα να βλέπω μαχαίρια γιατί φοβόμουν ότι θα σκοτώσω..τώρα δεν θέλω να ακούω τραγούδια γιατί φοβάμαι ότι θα την ερωτευτώ..από χθες το βράδυ δεν ξέρω πως να χειριστώ τον εαυτό μου..


φελ...η ναντίνα δεν σου είπε πως είσαι λεσβία, τουλάχιστον δημόσια απ ότι είδα..
Μη φρικάρεις τόσο πολύ με αυτή τη σκέψη. Οσο φρικάρεις τόσο χειρότερα θα γίνεσαι. Αφού εσύ η ίδια ξέρεις πως δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί επιμένεις να το τροφοδοτείς στο μυαλό σου?

----------


## niah

> ...καταλαβαίνω τι λες, όμως το λες μέσα από δική σου εμπειρία και το βλέπεις με μεγαλύτερη ευαισθησία.
> Εγώ είμαι ένας απλός συνομιλιτής και έχω μάθει να συμπεριφέρομαι ισότιμα με όποιον και αν μιλάω. Δεν λέω από μέσα μου, "αυτός έχει το ταδε, φερσου αλλιώς", γιατί θεωρώ πως τον προσβάλω. Από κει και πέρα, δεν νομίζω πως φέρθηκα άσχημα στη φελ. Ειπα την άποψη μου, όπως και συ τώρα λες τη δική σου.
> Δεν είναι υποχρέωση μας να συμφωνούμε σε όλα, φτάνει να το κάνουμε με τακτ..:)


Μα δεν σου ειπα πως να φερθεις.Αναφερθηκα στα συμπερασματα που βγαινουν.Εκει ηταν η διαφωνια μου.Ειναι λογικο να εκνευριστεις απο κατι..οχι ομως αυτο να σε οδηγησει σε ευκολα συμπερασματα.Οπως ειδες κι εγω αρχικα δεν της απαντησα γιατι ξερω οτι θα επαναλαβω αυτα που εχω ηδη πει και μετα απο λιγο καιρο το πιθανοτερο θα ηταν να αναρωτιεται ξανα τα ιδια ψαχνοντας για επιβεβαιωση.Κι εγω λοιπον θα λεγαμε¨εκνευριστηκα".Δεν με οδηγησε ομως αυτο σε συμπερασμα του τυπου εισαι ετσι,αποδεξου το.Ειναι η φυση της παθησης τετοια που ζηταει το ατομο συνεχως επιβεβαιωση και η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ξερω πως ειναι η σωστη συμπεριφορα απ τους απεναντι..τι βοηθαει και τι οχι.Ισως ακομα και η επιβεβαιωση να κανει κακο γιατι συντηρει την ιδεα κατα καποιον τροπο.Δεν ξερω,πραγματικα..Για αυτο και δεν αναφερθηκα σε συμπεριφορες αλλα στα συμπερασματα,που σε πολλες περιπτωσεις μπορει να επηρεασουν απιστευτα αυτον που υποφερει..

----------


## niah

Φελισιτι εχει δικιο σ αυτο που σου λεει η θεοφ τωρα.Σταματα να φρικαρεις στην σκεψη.Σταματα να ψαχνεις επιβεβαιωσεις και εξηγησεις.Τροφοδοτεις την ιδεα σου μ αυτον τον τροπο.Στο εχουν πει τοσα ατομα..Η παθηση ειναι σε μεγαλο βαθμο αντιμετωπισημη..μην τρελαινεσαι.
Μαθε οπως ελεγε κι ο Ιωαννης να διαχωριζεις τις παραλλογες ιδεες σου απ τις φυσιολογικες και μην τις αφηνεις να σε φορτωνουν τοσο αγχος,εχοντας επιγνωση εκεινη τη στιγμη πως ειναι στα πλαισια αυτου που εχεις.
Επισης θα σου προτεινα να απευθυνθεις και σε καποιον αλλο γιατρο..Σου εχω πει πολλες φορες οτι η νευροαναδραση απο μονη της εχω την γνωμη οτι δεν αρκει(μακαρι σε εσενα να αποδειχτει το αντιθετο).Πρεπει να μιλησεις και καπου..να σου προτεινει τροπους αντιμετωπισης..ψαξου λιγο ρε.Και μην πανικοβαλλεσαι και μην το βαζεις κατω..Ολα θα πανε καλα..Θα το δεις.

----------


## Θεοφανία

νια...σου εξηγώ εδώ και πόση ώρα το εξής: διαφωνείς με την αντίδραση μου, οκ. 
Είναι όμως δικαίωμα μου να βγάλω κάποια συμπεράσματα. Το αν έχω δίκιο εγώ ή εσύ, δεν θα το μαθουμε ποτέ, γιατί είμαστε όλοι πίσω από μια οθόνη, δεν είμαστε γιατροί και δεν έχουμε φυσική επαφή με τη φελ.
Από κει και πέρα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί συνεχίζουμε αυτή την κουβέντα.
Εγώ έχω βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα μου, εσύ τα δικά σου.
Είναι υγιές να διαφωνούμε όταν γίνεται πάνω σε αυτή τη βάση, αλλά το θεωρώ λίγο καταπιεστικό από μέρους σου να προσπαθείς να μου αλλάξεις γνώμη....:)

----------


## Φελίσιτι

niah απλά με αυτό που έγινε χθες τρελάθηκα τελίως..θα το ψάξω και για ψυχοθεραπεία αλλα χθες δεν μπορούσα ούτε να κοιμηθώ..απλά νομίζω ότι επειδή η ναντινα μου είπε "πώς γίνεται να 'εχεις κάποιον στο μυαλό σου και να το αποδίδεις στην πάθηση?" τότε και εγώ πανικοβλήθηκα..

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> φελ...η ναντίνα δεν σου είπε πως είσαι λεσβία, τουλάχιστον δημόσια απ ότι είδα..
> Μη φρικάρεις τόσο πολύ με αυτή τη σκέψη. Οσο φρικάρεις τόσο χειρότερα θα γίνεσαι. Αφού εσύ η ίδια ξέρεις πως δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί επιμένεις να το τροφοδοτείς στο μυαλό σου?


αυτή είναι η ιδψ..από ότι γνωρίζω βέβαια και από ότι μου έχει πει ο ψυχολόγος..
εσύ απ' ότι κατάλαβα δεν έχεις κάτι ε?

----------


## niah

κι εγω αυτο σου εξηγω Θεοφανια.Οτι δεν μιλω για τη συμπεριφορα σου αλλα για τα τελικα συμπερασματα..
..και δεν προσπαθω να σε πεισω για την δικη μου γνωμη,ουτε για το ποια απ τις δυο εχει δικιο(κατι που δεν ξερω κιολας).Προσπαθω να σε κανω να σκεφτεις πως σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις αυτα τα ευκολως λεγομενα συμπερασματα μπορει να επηρρεασουν σε απιστευτο βαθμο καποιον,ωστε να εισαι υποψιασμενη.Κι ισως σε αλλη φαση το σκεφτεις λιγο παραπανω.
Οντως δεν εχει νοημα να συνεχιζεται η συγκεκριμενη κουβεντα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> αυτή είναι η ιδψ..από ότι γνωρίζω βέβαια και από ότι μου έχει πει ο ψυχολόγος..
> εσύ απ' ότι κατάλαβα δεν έχεις κάτι ε?


διεγνωσμένο όχι :ρ
Παίρνεις φαρμακευτική αγωγή για την ΙΔΨ?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Φελίσιτι σημαίνει ευτυχία?μην αφήνεις καλή μου τον εαυτό σου να δυστυχεί..δεν κατάφερα να διαβάσω όλα τα μηνύματα, αλλά λογικά κάποια θεραπεία θα κάνεις, έτσι δεν ειναι? άσε να λειτουργήσει η θεραπεία σου, έχε πίστη σε αυτά που σου λέει ο γιατρός σου και έχε πίστη και στο Θεό, όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου, το ξέρεις αυτό. Τη σκέψη σχετικά με την ομοφυλοφιλία άστην προς το παρόν. Βγάλε από το μυαλό σου τις άσχημες σκέψεις, συζήτησέ το με κάποιον δικό σου άνθρωπο, απλά για να το βγάλεις από μέσα σου. Αλλά άσε και την επιστήμη να κάνει τη δουλειά της..πως να σε βοηθήσει όλος αυτός ο κόσμος εδώ μέσα? μόνο να σε ακούσουμε μπορούμε, μίλα με το γιατρό σου για αυτά.ν Πραγματικά στο λέω..όσο για το λογαριασμό σου ο NikosD. είναι ο διαχειριστής, αν του στείλεις θα σου στείλει μήνυμα για το που πρέπει να απευθυνθείς για να διαγραφείς.


αλήθεια το λες? νομίζεις πως με το άγχος μου δεν μπορώ να δω καθόλου καθαρά?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> διεγνωσμένο όχι :ρ
> Παίρνεις φαρμακευτική αγωγή για την ΙΔΨ?


όχι γιατί φοβάμαι να πάρω φάρμακα..τρέμω στην ιδία αν και ξερω πως δεν είναι σωστό..

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> κι εγω αυτο σου εξηγω Θεοφανια.Οτι δεν μιλω για τη συμπεριφορα σου αλλα για τα τελικα συμπερασματα..
> ..και δεν προσπαθω να σε πεισω για την δικη μου γνωμη,ουτε για το ποια απ τις δυο εχει δικιο(κατι που δεν ξερω κιολας).Προσπαθω να σε κανω να σκεφτεις πως σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις αυτα τα ευκολως λεγομενα συμπερασματα μπορει να επηρρεασουν σε απιστευτο βαθμο καποιον,ωστε να εισαι υποψιασμενη.Κι ισως σε αλλη φαση το σκεφτεις λιγο παραπανω.
> Οντως δεν εχει νοημα να συνεχιζεται η συγκεκριμενη κουβεντα.


τι εννωείς δεν ξέρεις? δηλαδή μπορεί να υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είμαι? έτσι πιστεύεις?

----------


## niah

> niah απλά με αυτό που έγινε χθες τρελάθηκα τελίως..θα το ψάξω και για ψυχοθεραπεία αλλα χθες δεν μπορούσα ούτε να κοιμηθώ..απλά νομίζω ότι επειδή η ναντινα μου είπε "πώς γίνεται να 'εχεις κάποιον στο μυαλό σου και να το αποδίδεις στην πάθηση?" τότε και εγώ πανικοβλήθηκα..


Μην αφηνεις κανεναν και τιποτα να σε τρελαινει.Ξερεις καλυτερα απ τον καθενα τι σου συμβαινει και τι στεκει για την παρτη σου και τι οχι.(τουλαχιστον το ξερεις τις στιγμες που εισαι ηρεμη).Μην αφηνεις κανεναν τριτο να σε επηρεαζει τοσο σε αυτο.Ακου το γιατρο σου κι αν δεν σε καλυπτει ψαξε καποιον αλλον να τον αντικαταστησεις και να δουλεψετε μαζι.Ηρεμησε κι ολα θα πανε καλα.

----------


## Remedy

> niah απλά με αυτό που έγινε χθες τρελάθηκα τελίως..θα το ψάξω και για ψυχοθεραπεία αλλα χθες δεν μπορούσα ούτε να κοιμηθώ..απλά νομίζω ότι επειδή η ναντινα μου είπε "πώς γίνεται να 'εχεις κάποιον στο μυαλό σου και να το αποδίδεις στην πάθηση?" τότε και εγώ πανικοβλήθηκα..


φελισιτι
νομιζω οτι εισαι σε τετοια φαση με αυτα που σου συμβαινουν, που επηρρεαζεσαι υπερβολικα απο τις αντιδρασεις των αλλων. 
δεν ξερω σε ποιες παθησεις η φασεις παθησεων συμβαινει αυτο, δεν ειμαι ειδικος.
το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι κανεις εδω δεν ειναι ειδικος . παιρνεις απαντησεις απο απλους ανθρωπους με οτι εχει ο καθενας σαν γνωσεις η σαν αποψη στο κεφαλι του.
η ναντινα και η καθε ναντινα, δεν ειχε καμια κακια προθεση οταν σου ειπε οτι σου ειπε, ουτε μπορουσε να ξερει οτι εσυ μπορει να κλαις 3 μερες με κατι που θα ακουσεις.
επομενως το συμπερασμα μου ειναι, οτι ενω κανεις δεν φταιει, εσυ υποφερεις εδω μεσα.

η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι θα επρεπε να φυγεις απο δω προς το παρον και να επικεντρωθεις στην θεραπεια σου.
ολοι ακουμε τα χιλια δυο σε συζητησεις εδω μεσα. δεν το ξανασκεφτομαστε ομως μολις βγουμε απο εδω.
εφοσον εσυ επηρρεαζεσαι τοσο, δεν σου κανει καλο ο χωρος .

----------


## Θεοφανία

> όχι γιατί φοβάμαι να πάρω φάρμακα..τρέμω στην ιδία αν και ξερω πως δεν είναι σωστό..


κοίτα και εγώ είμαι κατά των φαρμάκων όταν δίνονται με το παραμικρό.
Απ ότι συζητάμε από χτες όμως, εσύ υποφέρεις δεν ταλαιπωρείσαι απλά. Με το παραμικρό φρικάρεις και δεν μπορείς να λειτουργήσεις με όλο αυτό που σου συμβαίνει.
Αν ήμουν στη θέση σου θα προτιμούσα να κάνω αγωγή και να σταματήσω να υποφέρω, παρά να περνάω όλο αυτό το γολγοθά.

----------


## niah

> τι εννωείς δεν ξέρεις? δηλαδή μπορεί να υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είμαι? έτσι πιστεύεις?


η παραπανω απαντηση μου, απανταει και σε αυτο.
Οχι προσωπικα δεν πιστευω οτι εισαι ομοφυλοφιλη.Ομως δεν προσπαθω να πεισω κανεναν οτι εγω εχω δικιο και ο αλλος αδικο.Και δεν ξερω κιολας αν εχω δικιο..Ξερω οτι αυτο πιστευω..Μην παιρνεις τοσο τις μετρητοις ορισμενα πραγματα ειδικα οταν λεγονται απο αγνωστους,οι οποιοι ελαχιστα γνωριζουν για εσενα.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> η παραπανω απαντηση μου, απανταει και σε αυτο.
> Οχι προσωπικα δεν πιστευω οτι εισαι ομοφυλοφιλη.Ομως δεν προσπαθω να πεισω κανεναν οτι εγω εχω δικιο και ο αλλος αδικο.Και δεν ξερω κιολας αν εχω δικιο..Ξερω οτι αυτο πιστευω..Μην παιρνεις τοσο τις μετρητοις ορισμενα πραγματα ειδικα οταν λεγονται απο αγνωστους,οι οποιοι ελαχιστα γνωριζουν για εσενα.


τι εννωείς δεν ξέρεις αν έχεις δίκιο? τέσπα νιώθω κάπως ασφάλεια στον συγκεκριμένο ψυχολόγο γιατί μου έκανε και μάθημα..είναι 1000% σίγουρος ότι αυτό οφείλεται στην ΙΔΨ και μου είπε πως έχει ακόμη μια ίδια περίπτωση με εμένα και μου είπε οως θα γίνω καλά..και επίσης είναι εναντίον της φαρμακευτικής αγωγής..

----------


## niah

> τι εννωείς δεν ξέρεις αν έχεις δίκιο? τέσπα νιώθω κάπως ασφάλεια στον συγκεκριμένο ψυχολόγο γιατί μου έκανε και μάθημα..είναι 1000% σίγουρος ότι αυτό οφείλεται στην ΙΔΨ και μου είπε πως έχει ακόμη μια ίδια περίπτωση με εμένα και μου είπε οως θα γίνω καλά..και επίσης είναι εναντίον της φαρμακευτικής αγωγής..


Σου ξαναλεω για τριτη συνεχομενη φορα να μην επηρεαζεσαι τοσο απο τριτους.Και στο προηγουμενο ποστ εννοουσα και τον εαυτο μου..
Εσυ εχεις δει καλυτερευση απο τοτε που ξεκινησες θεραπεια?Γιατι αν βλεπεις οτι εισαι στασιμη ή οτι πας πισω μαλλον θα πρεπε να το ψαξεις κι αλλο...κανε λιγη υπομονη κι αν διαπιστωσεις οτι οντως ο γιατρος κ η μεθοδος που ακολουθεις δεν σε βοηθουν απευθυνσου και αλλου.
Κατα τη γνωμη μου η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη μπορει και να σε βοηθησει.Εμενα τουλαχιστον με εχει βοηθησει.Γιατι την φοβασαι τοσο?Δεν σημαινει οτι θα παιρνεις φαρμακα για παντα, ουτε οτι χρειαζεσαι βαρια φαρμακα.(αυτο που παιρνω εγω π.χ. ειναι ελαφρυ αγχολυτικο και αντικατοθληπτικο και εχω μεγαλη διαφορα.) 
Εχεις πει του γιατρου που βλεπεις οτι δεν νιωθεις καλυτερευση?τον εχεις ρωτησει τι αλλα μπορεις να κανεις την ωρα που σου ρχονται οι ιδεες?Το "να ηρεμεις" ειναι μια κουβεντα..πως το καταφερνεις να ηρεμεις τον εχεις ρωτησει?

----------


## ALIA

> νιώθω κάπως ασφάλεια στον συγκεκριμένο ψυχολόγο γιατί μου έκανε και μάθημα..είναι 1000% σίγουρος ότι αυτό οφείλεται στην ΙΔΨ και μου είπε πως έχει ακόμη μια ίδια περίπτωση με εμένα και μου είπε οως θα γίνω καλά..και επίσης είναι εναντίον της φαρμακευτικής αγωγής..


Δυστυχως,αρκετοι ψυχολογοι δεν παρακινουν τους ασθενεις τους να πανε σ'ενα ψυχιατρο που ειναι ο αρμοδιος για τη χορηγηση φαρμακων γιατι φοβουνται μη χασουν την "πελατεια" τους!
Γνωμη μου ειναι να επισκεφθεις κι εναν ψυχιατρο ωστε να κρινει αν χρειαζεται να ακολουθησεις καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη!

----------


## Φελίσιτι

όχι δεν καλυτέρευσα το αντίθετο μπορώ να πω..μου είπε όμως ότι σίγουρα θα γίνω καλά..ακόμα και όταν του είπα για την αλλαγή φύλου γελούσε..τόσο σίγουρος ότι φταίει το άγχος μου..επειδή και τις προηγούμενες φορές που πήγα του είπα ότι ήθελα να πεθάνω γιατί έχω μεγάλο κεφάλι κτλ και προσπαθούσε με κάθε τρόπο να μου δείξει πως μόνο εγώ το έβλεπα έτσι..τεσπα αποφάσισα ότι όταν θα πάω ξανά την Πέμπτη θα του πω να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει με καμιά φαρμακευτική αγωγή..εκείνος μου είπε να βγαίνω, να κάνω ότιδηποτε με ευχαριστεί αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο απλο. να σημειώσω όμως ότι όταν βγαίνω ελαχιστοποιούνται κατα πολύ οι σκέψεις..και σκέψου πως με αυτή τη κοπέλα βγαίνω..ίσως επειδή συνειδητοποιώ ότι όταν φιλάει τον φίλο της δεν με ενοχλεί? δεν ξέρω γιατί πάντως και γω φιλάω τον φίλο μου και κάνω ότι έκανα πάντα..ξέρω πως αν ήταν κάποιος που να μου άρεσε εκεί θα του έδειχνα ότι μου αρέσει κτλ και μετά όταν κάνω εκλογίκευση, κάπως έτσι μου το είπε ο ψυχολόγος δηλ. όταν λέω αν ήμουν πραγματικά ερωτευμένη μαζί της δεν θα φιλούσα μπροστά της τον φίλο μου (εκλογίκευση) μου έρχεται η φωνούλα που λέει "μήπως το κάνεις για να ζηλέψει" και εκείνη τη στιγμή με ζώνει το άγχος και τέλειωσε. . . .

----------


## ALIA

> αποφάσισα ότι όταν θα πάω ξανά την Πέμπτη θα του πω να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει με καμιά φαρμακευτική αγωγή..


Ο ψυχολογος δεν επιτρεπεται να σου γραψει φαρμακα! Μονο ο ψυχιατρος εχει αυτην τη δυνατοτητα ως γιατρος!

----------


## niah

Αχ...για πολλοστη φορα κι οσο κι αν καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να εφαρμοστει, σου ξαναλεω να μην αναλυεις τετοιου ειδους ιδεες..Ειτε αυτη ειναι για ομοφυλοφιλια είτε για το οτι εισαι δολοφονος,είτε για το οτι θες να κανεις εγχειρηση αλλαγης φυλου,ή οτιδηποτε.Αναγνωρισε οτι ολα αυτα ειναι στα πλαισια που ξερεις πια,και μην αφηνεις το μυαλο σου να τρεχει και να τα αναλυει για να επιβεβαιωνεσαι..Τα κανεις ισχυροτερα.Ισως ειναι δυσκολο να το κανεις αρχικα ομως δεν ειναι ακατορθωτο.Προσπαθησε..κι οσο περναει ο καιρος θα γινεται και πιο ευκολο μεχρι που θα γινεται αυτοματα..
Εφοσον βλεπεις οτι σε βοηθα το να βγαινεις..βγαινε! το συζητας? Ειναι πολυ καλο αυτο!.Κι οταν αρχιζει το μυαλο σου και κατεβαζει παπαδες για το αν φιλας τον φιλο σου για να ζηλεψει η αλλη και τα λοιπα, βαζε ενα στοπ αναγνωριζοντας οτι αυτο ειναι στα πλαισια που γνωριζεις και επανεφερε το μυαλο σου στα συναισθηματα σου για τον φιλο σου ας πουμε..Ή σε κατι αλλο εξισου ευχαριστο για εσενα..σε κατι λογικο.
Μην εχεις την απαιτηση με τη μια να μην σου ερχεται η σκεψη..αλλα να γινεται πιο αδυναμη μεσα σου..ετσι θα τις εξαλειψεις σιγα-σιγα.Δηλαδη μην απογοητευεσαι και απελπιζεσαι οταν σου ερχονται,αλλα προσπαθησε να τις αποδυναμωσεις μη αφηνοντας να σε αγχωσουνε μεχρι που αυτο να σου γινει συνηθεια..Και καπως ετσι ισως, στο μελλον σταματησουν..
Απο εκει και περα το οτι λες οτι εχεις παρατηρησει οτι χειροτερευεις απ το να καλυτερευεις..δεν σε ωθει να ψαχτεις παραπερα?Πες του γιατρου οτι δεν αντεχεις αλλο ετσι κι οτι δεν εχεις καλυτερευσει.Αν δεν εχει να σου προτεινει κατι καλυτερο απο αυτο που ηδη εχει κανει,παρε τη γνωμη ενος δευτερου γιατρου.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

γιατί? δηλ πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχίατρο? φοβάμαι τους ψυχίατρους . .

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Αχ...για πολλοστη φορα κι οσο κι αν καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να εφαρμοστει, σου ξαναλεω να μην αναλυεις τετοιου ειδους ιδεες..Ειτε αυτη ειναι για ομοφυλοφιλια είτε για το οτι εισαι δολοφονος,είτε για το οτι θες να κανεις εγχειρηση αλλαγης φυλου,ή οτιδηποτε.Αναγνωρισε οτι ολα αυτα ειναι στα πλαισια που ξερεις πια,και μην αφηνεις το μυαλο σου να τρεχει και να τα αναλυει για να επιβεβαιωνεσαι..Τα κανεις ισχυροτερα.Ισως ειναι δυσκολο να το κανεις αρχικα ομως δεν ειναι ακατορθωτο.Προσπαθησε..κι οσο περναει ο καιρος θα γινεται και πιο ευκολο μεχρι που θα γινεται αυτοματα..
> Εφοσον βλεπεις οτι σε βοηθα το να βγαινεις..βγαινε! το συζητας? Ειναι πολυ καλο αυτο!.Κι οταν αρχιζει το μυαλο σου και κατεβαζει παπαδες για το αν φιλας τον φιλο σου για να ζηλεψει η αλλη και τα λοιπα, βαζε ενα στοπ αναγνωριζοντας οτι αυτο ειναι στα πλαισια που γνωριζεις και επανεφερε το μυαλο σου στα συναισθηματα σου για τον φιλο σου ας πουμε..Ή σε κατι αλλο εξισου ευχαριστο για εσενα..σε κατι λογικο.
> Μην εχεις την απαιτηση με τη μια να μην σου ερχεται η σκεψη..αλλα να γινεται πιο αδυναμη μεσα σου..ετσι θα τις εξαλειψεις σιγα-σιγα.Δηλαδη μην απογοητευεσαι και απελπιζεσαι οταν σου ερχονται,αλλα προσπαθησε να τις αποδυναμωσεις μη αφηνοντας να σε αγχωσουνε μεχρι που αυτο να σου γινει συνηθεια..Και καπως ετσι ισως, στο μελλον σταματησουν..
> Απο εκει και περα το οτι λες οτι εχεις παρατηρησει οτι χειροτερευεις απ το να καλυτερευεις..δεν σε ωθει να ψαχτεις παραπερα?Πες του γιατρου οτι δεν αντεχεις αλλο ετσι κι οτι δεν εχεις καλυτερευσει.Αν δεν εχει να σου προτεινει κατι καλυτερο απο αυτο που ηδη εχει κανει,παρε τη γνωμη ενος δευτερου γιατρου.


niah σε υπέρευχαριστώ..νιώθω ότι με καταλαβαίνεις..μπορεί επειδή το βίωσες και συ..σ' ευχαριστώ που ασχολείσαι μαζί μου παρόλο που γίνομαι τόσο σπαστική

----------


## niah

γιατι φοβασαι τους ψυχιατρους ρε φελισιτι?
Εχεις την αποψη οτι πρεπει να εισαι θεοτρελη για να απευθυνθεις σε ψυχιατρο?
Ειναι πολυ λαθος αυτο..
Ισα ισα που συνηθως ειναι πιο εξειδικευμενοι και πιο πρακτικοι.Οι ψυχολογοι ειναι πιο πολυ θεωρητικοι..
Δεν εχεις τιποτα να φοβασαι..

----------


## Φελίσιτι

εσύ σ' αυτόν που πας είσαι ευχαριστημένη? δηλαδή κατάλαβες αισθητή διαφορά και είσαι αισιόδοξη?

----------


## ALIA

> γιατί? δηλ πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχίατρο? φοβάμαι τους ψυχίατρους . .


Γνωμη μου ειναι να παρεις και τη γνωμη ενος ψυχιατρου για να κρινει αν χρειαζεται να παιρνεις φαρμακα! Δεν υπαρχει λογος να τους φοβασαι! Δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με το προφιλ που τους εχουν φτιαξει μεσω ταινιων(π.χ. να σου χτυπαει το γονατο μ'ενα σφυρι κι αλλα τετοια τραγελαφικα!)

----------


## ALIA

> Ισα ισα που συνηθως ειναι πιο εξειδικευμενοι και πιο πρακτικοι.Οι ψυχολογοι ειναι πιο πολυ θεωρητικοι..


Εχουν διαφορετικους ρολους και ειναι εξισου σημαντικοι και οι δυο!

----------


## Φελίσιτι

οκ θα περιμένω να έρθει η Πέμπτη που θα πάω στον γιατρό μου και από εκεί και πέρα θα δω τι μπορώ να κάνω..
γνωρίζετε αν η ομοιοπαθητική, τα ομοιοπαθητικά χάπια μπορούν να βοηθήσουν?? γιατί κάπου το διάβασα κι αυτό . .

----------


## niah

> εσύ σ' αυτόν που πας είσαι ευχαριστημένη? δηλαδή κατάλαβες αισθητή διαφορά και είσαι αισιόδοξη?


Εγω προς το παρον ειμαι ευχαριστημενη με τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη που μου εχει δωσει τωρα.(αν και παλιοτερα μου ειχε δωσει φαρμακα που δεν με βοηθησαν καθολου.)
Απο εκει και περα δυστυχως δεν εχω ξεκινησει ακομα ψυχοθεραπεια.Λεω οτι θα το ψαξω ομως σε καποιον αλλον γιατρο γιατι ο συγκεκριμενος εφαρμοζει καποια μεθοδο που δεν νομιζω οτι θα με βοηθησει.
Κανε αυτο που σου λεει η Αλια.Απο εκει και περα αν σου γραψει βαρια φαρμακα στυλ αντιψυχωσικα η γνωμη μου ειναι,εκει να αντισταθεις και να το συζητησεις παραπανω..Και στο λεω γιατι εμενα μονο καλο δεν μου εκαναν.Καποιον αλλο βεβαια-με παρομοια παθηση συζηταμε παντα- ισως να τον βοηθουν.Αν ομως σου γραψει καποιο ηπιο αγχολυτικο ή αντικαταθλιπτικο δεν εχεις λογο να φοβασαι.Στο κατω κατω αν σου βγαλουν παρενεργειες θα ειδοποιησεις τον γιατρο σου αμεσα.Δεν θα το αφησεις.
Ολα αυτα επαναλαμβανω οτι στα λεω γιατι προσωπικα εχω βοηθηθει μ αυτον τον τροπο.απο εκει και περα καθε περιπτωση διαφερει.θα κρινεις η ιδια.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

ναι έχεις δίκαιο..θα σου την Πέμπτη τι θα με συμβουλεύσει να κάνω..

----------


## niah

> Εχουν διαφορετικους ρολους και ειναι εξισου σημαντικοι και οι δυο!


Δεν αμφιβαλλω.Μπορει να εχεις δικιο.Δεν εχω μεγαλη εμπειρια απο ψυχολογους.Απλως προσωπικα προτιμω εναν ψυχιατρο ο οποιος παραλληλα να ειναι και ψυχοθεραπευτης.Αν δεν βρω, θα απευθυνθω κι εγω σε ψυχολογο για ψυχοθεραπεια,παραλληλα με τον ψυχιατρο που μου δινει την αγωγη

ΥΓ:Απλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι οι ψυχολογοι ειναι περισσοτερο της θεωριας..αν ειναι ομως σωστος θα παραπεμψει σε ψυχιατρο καποιον που χρειαζεται και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη,οποτε ναι αν ειναι σωστοι ειναι εξισου σημαντικοι.

----------


## niah

> οκ θα περιμένω να έρθει η Πέμπτη που θα πάω στον γιατρό μου και από εκεί και πέρα θα δω τι μπορώ να κάνω..
> γνωρίζετε αν η ομοιοπαθητική, τα ομοιοπαθητικά χάπια μπορούν να βοηθήσουν?? γιατί κάπου το διάβασα κι αυτό . .


Δεν εχω ιδεα για την ομοιοπαθητικη.Πολλοι ισχυριζονται οτι τους βοηθαει..Προσωπικα δεν εχω ιδεα..

----------


## Φελίσιτι

ότι τους βοηθάει στην ΙΔΨ??

----------


## niah

Οχι δεν εχω ακουσει συγκεκριμενα τι και που βοηθαει..Γενικοτερα εχω ακουσει οτι καποιους τους βοηθαει
Ανοιξε ενα θεμα να σου απαντησουν ατομα που εχουν σχετικη εμπειρια αν θελεις να μαθεις για αυτο.

----------


## Nantina

> αυτή τη στιγμή τρέμω..κλαίω..ευτυχώε που φάνηκες niah..δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω..από χθες τρέμω..μόλις είδα τα μηνύματα της ναντίνας έπεσα από τα σύννεφα..περίμενα κάτι άλλο..όχι να μου πει πως σίγουρα είμαι λεσβία..πηγαίνω στο πανεπιστήμιο και βλέπω τη συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν τα λόγια της ναντίνας είναι αληθινά..δεν μπορώ ..δεν ξέρω..όπως δεν ήθελα να βλέπω μαχαίρια γιατί φοβόμουν ότι θα σκοτώσω..τώρα δεν θέλω να ακούω τραγούδια γιατί φοβάμαι ότι θα την ερωτευτώ..από χθες το βράδυ δεν ξέρω πως να χειριστώ τον εαυτό μου..


Φελισιτι,χιλια συγγνωμη που σου δημιουργησα αυτο το προβλημα.Ειλικρινα μεσα απο την καρδια μου,συγγνωμη και δεν το λεω για να το πω απλα.Ομως,εχω ζησει απο κοντα τετοιο περιστατικο στο πολυ στενο μου περιβαλλον και τα συμπτωματα εμοιαζαν με τα δικα σου.Μπορει πραγματικα να ειναι οντως μια εμμονη οπως και οι υπολοιπες που λες.Σου ξαναζηταω συγγνωμη για το ποστ μου,απλα αυτο που ειπα ειναι οτι η ομοφυλοφιλια δεν εχει να κανει με ψυχιατρικη νοσο και αυτο το ειπα μονο και μονο για να βοηθησω προσφερωντας τη γνωση μου πανω στο θεμα,διοτι το γνωριζω,οχι επειδη ετσι μου ηρθε.Η niah ισως εχει δικιο στο γεγονος που αναφερεται οτι δηλαδη εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω διαβασει προηγουμενα ποστ σου.Ομως τα δυο που διαβασα πριν γραψω την αποψη μου εστιαζαν σε αυτο το θεμα και ''ακουγοσουν'' πανικοβλημενη.Και οπως σου ειπα,επειδη ακριβως γνωριζω το θεμα,το να εισαι πανικοβλημενος οταν ανακαλυπτεις κατι τετοιο για τον εαυτο σου ειναι το πρωτο συμπτωμα.Αν δεν γνωριζα καποια πραγματα,δε θα τα εγραφα καν.Μπορει πραγματικα,να ειναι θεμα ΙΔΨ ομως εγω δεν ειμαι γιατρος και δεν μπορω να γνωριζω τι συμβαινει με εσενα,απλα εξεφρασα την αποψη μου.Και η Θεοφανια ειχε απολυτο δικιο σε αυτο που ειπε,οτι αν χαλαρωσεις και πεις ''ε,σιγα και να ειμαι γκει τι εγινε;'' τοτε πραγματικα μπορει να φανει οτι δεν εισαι και οτι ειναι απλα μια εμμονη λογω ΙΔΨ.Δεν ειχα κανενα σκοπο να σε πανικοβαλλω,ισα ισα προσπαθησα να βοηθησω την κατασταση πανω σε κατι που γνωριζω πολυ καλα για αυτο και εξεφρασα την αποψη μου.Και δε θα αλλαξω το γεγονος οτι υποστηριζω οτι η ομοφυλοφιλια δε στηριζεται σε ψυχιατρικη διαταραχη,επειδη θα ηταν ψεμα και θα ημουν ηλιθια να το κανω γιατι θα το εκανα μονο και μονο για να σε καθησυχασω.Δεν γνωριζω τι σχεση εχει με ΙΔΨ λογω εμμονων ομως ενας ανθρωπος που ειναι γκει αυτο δεν ειναι ψυχιατρικο νοσημα.Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για ο,τι συνεβη και συγγνωμη που σου προκαλεσα αθελα μου ολα αυτα.Προσπαθησα με αυτα που ειπα να σε βοηθησω γιατι γνωριζω πως ειναι να εχεις πανικοβληθει εξαιτιας αυτου του συγκεκριμενου θεματος.Και παλι χιλια συγγνωμη για αυτα που προκαλεσα αθελα μου.

----------


## niah

Nantina με συγκινεις με το μνμα σου ρε συ.Οκ ηρεμησε.Δεν μπορουσες να ξερεις την περιπτωση της Φελισιτι εκ των προταιρων
Συμφωνω μαζι σου, οτι οταν προκειται για σεξουαλικο προσανατολισμο είναι τουλαχιστον ηλιθιο να κατατασσεται η ομοφυλοφιλια σε ψυχικες διαταραχες και να προσπαθει να ξεπεραστει με ψυχοθεραπεια..Να ξεπεραστει τι δλδ? Μια επιλογη?Οποτε συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου οταν προκειται για κατι τετοιο.Οπως φανταζομαι θα συμφωνει και η ιδια η Φελισιτι.Αν ηταν ετσι ομως στην περιπτωση της δεν θα της χαριζε μονο δυσφορια ουτε θα της ερχοταν με τον τροπο που της ηρθε.
Στην περιπτωση της μαλλον προκειται για εμμονη μεσα στις υπολοιπες που εχει.Κι εμενα μου ειχε κολλησει αυτη η ιδεα και με βασανιζε αρκετο καιρο,και πιστεψε με ποτε δεν ειχα ορεξη να κανω κατι σεξουαλικο με αλλη γυναικα.Οπως ειδα οτι εχει ταλαιπωρησει και πολλες αλλες κοπελες ή αγορια αντιστοιχα..
Εαν ειχαμε να κανουμε με κατι πραγματικο πιστεψε με,εχω την εντυπωση οτι θα το αποδεχομασταν πολυ ευκολοτερα απ ολο αυτο το παλουκι που εχουμε τραβηξει, γιατι μην νομιζεις οτι ειναι μοναχα αυτη η ιδεα..αλλα πολυ περισσοτερες απ αυτην.Αλλες χειροτερες,αλλες πιο χαλαρες...
Οπως και να εχει δεν ειναι κατι που θα μπορουσες να ξερεις εκ των προταιρων..Οποτε ηρεμησε κι εσυ ;) Το μνμα σου βγαζει απιστευτη ειλικρινια,σε μενα τουλαχιστον.Ελπιζω το ατομο στο οποιο αναφερεσαι να ειναι οκ τωρα,να το εχει αποδεχτει και να τα χει βρει με τον εαυτο του.

----------


## niah

Ναντινα θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω και κατι.Αν και εφοσον μπορεις και θελεις, μου απαντας.
Σε τι ηλικια ανακαλυψε το οικειο σου προσωπο οτι ειναι ομοφυλοφιλο? Ηταν οντως τελικα?Και τι σταδια περασε μεχρι να το αποδεχτει(αν το εχει αποδεχτει)?
Σε ρωταω για να μπορεσω να κατανοησω τις διαφορες που υπαρχουν.Δεν χρειαζεται να αναφερεις καν αν ειναι γυναικα ή αντρας.Κι αν νιωθεις αβολα και θες πες μου με π.μ.
Θα με ενδιεφερε να δω.Αν δεν μπορεις παλι,δεν πειραζει..ολα γκουντ.

----------


## Deep purple

φελισιτάκο υπάρχουν φάρμακα που βοηθούν πολύ στην περίπτωσή σου. Επισκέψου κάποιον ψυχίατρο.

----------


## Nantina

> Nantina με συγκινεις με το μνμα σου ρε συ.Οκ ηρεμησε.Δεν μπορουσες να ξερεις την περιπτωση της Φελισιτι εκ των προταιρων
> Συμφωνω μαζι σου, οτι οταν προκειται για σεξουαλικο προσανατολισμο είναι τουλαχιστον ηλιθιο να κατατασσεται η ομοφυλοφιλια σε ψυχικες διαταραχες και να προσπαθει να ξεπεραστει με ψυχοθεραπεια..Να ξεπεραστει τι δλδ? Μια επιλογη?Οποτε συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου οταν προκειται για κατι τετοιο.Οπως φανταζομαι θα συμφωνει και η ιδια η Φελισιτι.Αν ηταν ετσι ομως στην περιπτωση της δεν θα της χαριζε μονο δυσφορια ουτε θα της ερχοταν με τον τροπο που της ηρθε.
> Στην περιπτωση της μαλλον προκειται για εμμονη μεσα στις υπολοιπες που εχει.Κι εμενα μου ειχε κολλησει αυτη η ιδεα και με βασανιζε αρκετο καιρο,και πιστεψε με ποτε δεν ειχα ορεξη να κανω κατι σεξουαλικο με αλλη γυναικα.Οπως ειδα οτι εχει ταλαιπωρησει και πολλες αλλες κοπελες ή αγορια αντιστοιχα..
> Εαν ειχαμε να κανουμε με κατι πραγματικο πιστεψε με,εχω την εντυπωση οτι θα το αποδεχομασταν πολυ ευκολοτερα απ ολο αυτο το παλουκι που εχουμε τραβηξει, γιατι μην νομιζεις οτι ειναι μοναχα αυτη η ιδεα..αλλα πολυ περισσοτερες απ αυτην.Αλλες χειροτερες,αλλες πιο χαλαρες...
> Οπως και να εχει δεν ειναι κατι που θα μπορουσες να ξερεις εκ των προταιρων..Οποτε ηρεμησε κι εσυ ;) Το μνμα σου βγαζει απιστευτη ειλικρινια,σε μενα τουλαχιστον.Ελπιζω το ατομο στο οποιο αναφερεσαι να ειναι οκ τωρα,να το εχει αποδεχτει και να τα χει βρει με τον εαυτο του.


Θα σου στειλω pm.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

Ναντινα σε ευχαριστώ, δεκτή η συγγνωμή σου αλλά θα σου ξαναπώ κάτι που ίσως δεν κατάλαβες..εγώ δεν είπα ότι η ομοφυλοφιλία είναι αρρώστια και ιδίως ψυχολογική, ψυχιατρική κτλ..καμιά σχέση..εγώ απλά είπα ότι στα άτομα με ΙΔΨ έρχεται η σκέψη ότι είναι ομοφυλόφιλα, χωρίς να έχει καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα..απλά έτσι..όπως και οι άλλες ιδέες που έρχονται στα άτομα με ΙΨΔ έρχεται και αυτή..όμως επεδή εσύ δεν έχεις καμιά σχέση με ΙΔΨ απ' ότι κατάλαβα τότε δικαιολογημένα σε κάποιον βαθμό είπες ότι είπες. 
τώρα απευθύνομαι και στην niah και θέλω να σας πω ότι μπορεί χθες να έκανα λάθος που έγραψα εδώ τις απορίες μου, έπρεπε να στείλω μαιλ στον γιατρό μου όπως και έκανα πριν λίγο. Του είπα την περίπτωσή μου και μου είπε ότι με σκεφτόταν χθες και ότι την Πέμπτη που θα πάω θα μου πάρει ενα φουλ ιστορικό έτσι ώστε εκτός από ανάδραση να κάνω και γνωστική - συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία που απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει στο διαδίκτυο αυτή είναι αποτελεσματική μέθοδος για την ΙΔΨ. Επίσης μου είπε ότι αν νιώσω την ανάγκη να πάω πριν το ραντεβού μας να πάω, αλλιώς μέχρι το ραντεβού μας να προσπαθήσω να εκλογικεύσω στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν είμαι ομοφυλόφιλη. από εκείνη τη στιγμή ένιωσα μια χαλάρωση. σιγά σιγά σαν να εξαφανίστηκε αυτή η έντονη δυσφορία και να φεύγει από τη σκέψη μου αυτή η κοπέλα από μόνη της. τώρα ας πούμε κατάλαβα πως ναι είναι θέμα του άγχους μου. και τώρα σκέφτομαι δηλαδή ότι μπορεί να είμαι ομοφυλόφιλη αλλά δεν το νιώθω..δεν ξέρω πως να σας το περιγράψω βασικά..που νομίζεις ότι μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτό niah?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

Ναντινα σε ευχαριστώ, δεκτή η συγγνωμή σου αλλά θα σου ξαναπώ κάτι που ίσως δεν κατάλαβες..εγώ δεν είπα ότι η ομοφυλοφιλία είναι αρρώστια και ιδίως ψυχολογική, ψυχιατρική κτλ..καμιά σχέση..εγώ απλά είπα ότι στα άτομα με ΙΔΨ έρχεται η σκέψη ότι είναι ομοφυλόφιλα, χωρίς να έχει καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα..απλά έτσι..όπως και οι άλλες ιδέες που έρχονται στα άτομα με ΙΨΔ έρχεται και αυτή..όμως επεδή εσύ δεν έχεις καμιά σχέση με ΙΔΨ απ' ότι κατάλαβα τότε δικαιολογημένα σε κάποιον βαθμό είπες ότι είπες. 
τώρα απευθύνομαι και στην niah και θέλω να σας πω ότι μπορεί χθες να έκανα λάθος που έγραψα εδώ τις απορίες μου, έπρεπε να στείλω μαιλ στον γιατρό μου όπως και έκανα πριν λίγο. Του είπα την περίπτωσή μου και μου είπε ότι με σκεφτόταν χθες και ότι την Πέμπτη που θα πάω θα μου πάρει ενα φουλ ιστορικό έτσι ώστε εκτός από ανάδραση να κάνω και γνωστική - συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία που απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει στο διαδίκτυο αυτή είναι αποτελεσματική μέθοδος για την ΙΔΨ. Επίσης μου είπε ότι αν νιώσω την ανάγκη να πάω πριν το ραντεβού μας να πάω, αλλιώς μέχρι το ραντεβού μας να προσπαθήσω να εκλογικεύσω στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν είμαι ομοφυλόφιλη. από εκείνη τη στιγμή ένιωσα μια χαλάρωση. σιγά σιγά σαν να εξαφανίστηκε αυτή η έντονη δυσφορία και να φεύγει από τη σκέψη μου αυτή η κοπέλα από μόνη της. τώρα ας πούμε κατάλαβα πως ναι είναι θέμα του άγχους μου. και τώρα σκέφτομαι δηλαδή ότι μπορεί να είμαι ομοφυλόφιλη αλλά δεν το νιώθω..δεν ξέρω πως να σας το περιγράψω βασικά..που νομίζεις ότι μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτό niah?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Του είπα την περίπτωσή μου και μου είπε ότι με σκεφτόταν χθες και ότι την Πέμπτη που θα πάω θα μου πάρει ενα φουλ ιστορικό έτσι ώστε εκτός από ανάδραση να κάνω και γνωστική - συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία που απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει στο διαδίκτυο αυτή είναι αποτελεσματική μέθοδος για την ΙΔΨ


φελ σόρι, αλλα νομίζω πως χτες έλεγες ότι κάνεις γνωστική συμπεριφοριστικη θεραπεία.....

----------


## niah

Που μπορει να οφειλεται ποιο Φελισιτι μου?Ειπες και μονη σου οτι υποχωρησε το αγχος και αυτοματα αρχισαν να σου φευγουν οι σκεψεις ή η δυσφορια που σου προκαλουν αυτες.Μονη σου το λες.Φανταζομαι οτι οταν αυτη η κατασταση γινει μονιμη (το να μην σε αγχωνουν δλδ) θα καταφερεις και να απαλλαγεις τελειως απο αυτες.
Μια χαρα μου φαινεται ο γιατρος σου,φαινεται τουλαχιστον να εχει καλη διαθεση, ομως εκτος απο αυτο θα πρεπει να σε βοηθησει κιολας.Οποτε ξεκινα τη θεραπεια μαζι του και βλεπεις πως θα παει και τι θα κανεις στην πορεια.Ευχομαι να ειναι καλος και να βοηθηθεις.Καλη αρχη
Περιμενουμε νεα. ;)
Και να θυμασαι παντα να προστατευεις τον εαυτο σου απ το αγχος.Μην του κανεις τη χαρη..

----------


## niah

Θεοφανια,εγω καταλαβα οτι ειπε πως η νευροαναδραση στηριζεται σε αυτην.(κ καλα οτι η μεθοδος της νευροαναδρασης στηριζεται στη γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη).Προφανως καπου ειχε μπερδευτει.
Αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> φελ σόρι, αλλα νομίζω πως χτες έλεγες ότι κάνεις γνωστική συμπεριφοριστικη θεραπεία.....


ναι έτσι νόμιζα πως είναι η νευροανάδραση αλλά τελικά δεν ήταν έτσι..είναι κάτι σαν εκπαίδευση η νευροανάδραση..τώρα μου είπε πως καλύτερα να αρχίσουμε γνωστική συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία γιατί το άγχος μου είναι πιο πολυ απ' όσο νόμιζε αρχικά..δεν είναι απλά μια γενικευμένη αγχώδης διαταραχή.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Θεοφανια,εγω καταλαβα οτι ειπε πως η νευροαναδραση στηριζεται σε αυτην.(κ καλα οτι η μεθοδος της νευροαναδρασης στηριζεται στη γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη).Προφανως καπου ειχε μπερδευτει.
> Αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με.


α μπραβό! =)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανια,εγω καταλαβα οτι ειπε πως η νευροαναδραση στηριζεται σε αυτην.(κ καλα οτι η μεθοδος της νευροαναδρασης στηριζεται στη γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη).Προφανως καπου ειχε μπερδευτει.
> Αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με.


δεν έχει καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο...το ένα γίνεται με καλώδια στο κεφάλι και το άλλο με ψυχοθεραπεία....:)

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> δεν έχει καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο...το ένα γίνεται με καλώδια στο κεφάλι και το άλλο με ψυχοθεραπεία....:)


δηλαδή τώρα θα κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία?? μπορεί να είναι και καλύτερα βέβαια γιατί νομίζω προτιμώ να μιλάω με τον άλλο παρά να προσπαθώ να ηρεμώ..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> δηλαδή τώρα θα κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία?? μπορεί να είναι και καλύτερα βέβαια γιατί νομίζω προτιμώ να μιλάω με τον άλλο παρά να προσπαθώ να ηρεμώ..


φελ..στη νευροαναδραση τι ακριβως κανεις?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> φελ..στη νευροαναδραση τι ακριβως κανεις?


ότι είπες πριν..κάτι καλώδια στο κεφάλι για ένα 40λεπτο και κλείνεις τα μάτια και προσπαθείς να ηρεμήσεις..αυτό..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ότι είπες πριν..κάτι καλώδια στο κεφάλι για ένα 40λεπτο και κλείνεις τα μάτια και προσπαθείς να ηρεμήσεις..αυτό..


..και ο γιατρος που στο κανει ειναι ψυχολόγος?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> ..και ο γιατρος που στο κανει ειναι ψυχολόγος?


ναι συνεργάζεται και με άλλους ψυχολόγους όμως..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ναι συνεργάζεται και με άλλους ψυχολόγους όμως..


απο μια ματια που έριξα στο νετ, τη νευροαναδραση την κανουν νευρολογοι, γι αυτο σε ρωταω...

----------


## niah

Θεοφανια ψυχολογοι ειναι στην νευροαναδραση..δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν και νευρολογοι..σιγουρα ψυχολογοι υπαρχουν.
Ναι φελισιτι..τωρα θα ξεκινησεις και ψυχοθεραπεια και το πιθανοτερο ειναι να σε βοηθησει πολυ παραλληλα με τη νευροαναδραση.Ακομα κι απο μονη της..Αυτο σου προτεινα να κανεις απ την αρχη..επιτελους ;)

----------


## niah

> δεν έχει καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο...το ένα γίνεται με καλώδια στο κεφάλι και το άλλο με ψυχοθεραπεία....:)


το ξερω οτι δεν εχει..για αυτο σου ειπα οτι μαλλον καπου μπερδευτηκε

Φελισιτι η νευροαναδραση ειναι οντως μεθοδος εκπαιδευσης του εγκεφαλου(απ οτι λενε τουλαχιστον), αλλα αλλο αυτη η εκπαιδευση κι αλλο η γνωσιακη-συμπεριφορικη..Η δευτερη γινεται με συζητηση με γιατρο ή ψυχολογο.

----------


## niah

Ναντινα κανε χωρο στο ινμποξ σου..στα μνματα δλδ.Ειναι φουλ

----------


## Φελίσιτι

niah σου έχω στείλει μήνυμα στο ινποξ σου..

----------


## mariak19

entaksei exw frikarei edw mesa felisiti..nomizw pws dn prepei n akous apopseis allwn otan dn eisai kala...epeidh kai egw t ekana auto t lathos...dn odhgei pouthena...me auta pou s leei h nantina..kai gw dn tha borousa na koimithw..kai egw polles fores pisteua oti eimai porni...uparxei anthrwpos pou thelei na einai?e dn t nomizw...dld ama sou karfwthei h idea oti thes tn baba sou h thn giagia sou shmainei oti isxuei kiolas?kathara gia ideopsuxanagasmous prokeitai..auto pou dn pernaei apo to mualo mas pote..kai dn toepitrepei h ithiki mas auto einai pou erxetai na mas taraksei...alliws esu eisai omofulofili kai gw porni na kanoume parea..loipon ahahha

----------


## ioannis2

Φελίσιτι, σου χω ξαναγράψει. Πρώτα θα πρέπει μέσα σου να καταλάβεις αν πρόκειται για σεξουαλικό αίσθημα, έλξη προς το ιδιο φυλο ή απλα έμμονη ιδεα που δε συνοδευεται από τετοια αισθήματα. Αν είναι αίσθημα άμα θες παραδίδεσαι σ αυτό και απολαμβανεις τα όλα του έρωτα, άμα θες όμως το συγκρατείς και με τον καιρό μπορείς να το αποδυναμώσεις. Το δευτερο γινεται και αμα βαλεις αλλους σεξουαλικούς προσανατολισμούς, πχ ωραιοι άντρες.

----------


## Idella

mariak19,
σε αυτό το φόρουμ γράφουμε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες!

http://www.e-psychology.gr/index.php...id=219&Itemid=

----------


## mariak19

> mariak19,
> σε αυτό το φόρουμ γράφουμε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες!
> 
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/index.php...id=219&Itemid=


ενταξει λοιπον!

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Φελίσιτι, σου χω ξαναγράψει. Πρώτα θα πρέπει μέσα σου να καταλάβεις αν πρόκειται για σεξουαλικό αίσθημα, έλξη προς το ιδιο φυλο ή απλα έμμονη ιδεα που δε συνοδευεται από τετοια αισθήματα. Αν είναι αίσθημα άμα θες παραδίδεσαι σ αυτό και απολαμβανεις τα όλα του έρωτα, άμα θες όμως το συγκρατείς και με τον καιρό μπορείς να το αποδυναμώσεις. Το δευτερο γινεται και αμα βαλεις αλλους σεξουαλικούς προσανατολισμούς, πχ ωραιοι άντρες.


γιάννη είναι απλά μια φωνή που λέει "είσαι ερωτευμένη με την Μαρία και είσαι λεσβία και πρέπει να το παραδεχτείς" και όλο αυτό φέρνει άγχος και δυσφορία και σε βάζει στο τρυπακι είσαι ή δεν είσαι και τότε γίνονται όλα μια τέλεια ανακατωσούρα.. =)

----------


## ioannis2

> γιάννη είναι απλά μια φωνή που λέει "είσαι ερωτευμένη με την Μαρία και είσαι λεσβία και πρέπει να το παραδεχτείς" και όλο αυτό φέρνει άγχος και δυσφορία και σε βάζει στο τρυπακι είσαι ή δεν είσαι και τότε γίνονται όλα μια τέλεια ανακατωσούρα.. =)


άμα η σκεψη δε συνοδευεται απο το αναλογο σεξουαλικο συναισθημα και έλξη, άρα δεν είσαι ερωτευμενη και άρα είναι εμμονη ιδεα, που πρεπει, αφου ήδη την αναγνωρισες ως τετοια, να ξεκινησεις σιγα σιγα να την απωθείς απο τη σκεψη σου, κανοντας πραγματα ή σκεφτομενη πραγματα που σε οδηγουν στο να σβηστει απο τη σκεψη.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

στην αρχή δεν συνοδευόταν, καθόλου, απλά ήταν μόνο η φωνή που προσπαθεί να με πείσει. Μετά που πήγα στον ψυχολόγο και μου είπε ότι οι ομοφυλόφιλοι δεν σκέφτονται απλά ότι είναι ερωτευμένοι με κάποιον, σκέφτονται και το σεξουαλικό περιεχόμενο, ε τότε ναι μου μπήκε η σκέψη και του το είπα και μου είπε "οτιδήποτε μπορεί να σου καρφωθεί στο μυαλό στην καταστασή που είσαι, αν πριν σου το πω δεν το σκεφτόσουν και τώρα που σου το είπα το σκέφτεσαι πάει να πει ότι επηρεάζεσαι πολύ εύκολα απ' ότι σου πουν" . Και μέσα στα συμπτώματα της ΙΨΔ γράφει για σκέψεις και κολλήματα του μυαλού σε σεξουαλικές σκέψεις και παρορμήσεις που φέρνουν αηδία. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στην αρχή λες "αηδία είναι" αλλά μετά η ΙΨΔ σου λέει "είναι όντως αηδία, ή εσύ λες αυτό για να ξεφύγεις?" και σε βάζει στο τρυπάκι αν αηδιάζεις ή όχι, αν είσαι ερωτευμένη ή όχι. Αλλά αν είμουν και αν μου άρεσε θα μου προκαλούσε άγχος και δυσφορία όλο αυτό? και μπέρδεμα? Λογικά θα μου άρεσε και δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα. Και το γεγονός ότι ΙΨΔ λέγεται και "ασθένεια της αμφισβήτησης" ε αυτό με τρελαίνει ακόμη περισσότερο. Για όλη μου τη ζωή δηλαδή να αγχώνομαι εάν είμαι ομοφυλόφιλη ή όχι, εάν έχω μεγάλο κεφάλι ή όχι, εάν αγαπάω το φίλο μου ή όχι, εάν είμαστε παράξενοι ως ανθρώποι ή όχι, εάν έχει νόημα η ζωή ή όχι, εάν έχω στραβή μύτη ή όχι, εάν ο Θεός που πιστεύω είναι αληθεια ή όχι, εάν είμαι ικανή να σκοτώσω ή όχι. Ε μα πια έχω πραγματικά βγει εκτός ορίων. Μετά από μια κρίση πανικού, όχι περισσότερες , μόνο μια, έγιναν όλα αυτά, μετά από μια κρίση πανικού άλλαξε οριστικά η ζωή μου, τα όνειρα που έκανα πριν την πάθω, οι στόχοι μου, οι επιθυμίες μου, γιατί τώρα επιθυμία και όνειρο για μένα είναι να απαλλαχτώ από αυτό. Δεν κάνω όνειρα για το επάγγελμα που σπουδάζω όπως θα ήθελα ούτε ασχολούμαι με τον χορό που ήταν το πραγματικό μου όνειρο. Είμουν από τους πιο ενεργούς και αισιόδοξους ανθρώπους και τώρα υπάρχουν στιγμές που νιώθω τόσο κατεστραμμένη από αυτή την αρρώστια, τόσο χαμένη, ότι έχασα τη μάχη, δεν έχω πλέον αντοχές, δεν έχω υπομονή, έχω νεύρα συνέχεια, δεν αντέχω να μην γίνεται το δικό μου, είμαι πολύ καχύποπτη και θυμώνω με το παραμικρό. έχχω ειλικρινά κουραστεί . .

----------


## Joann

> Αν δεν την φρίκαρε τόσο πολύ το να είναι γκει, ίσως να αντιλαμβανόταν πως στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι, αλλά απλά φοβάται πως θα είναι.


Συμφωνώ 1000%.

----------


## Joann

> Και μέσα στα συμπτώματα της ΙΨΔ γράφει για σκέψεις και κολλήματα του μυαλού σε σεξουαλικές σκέψεις και παρορμήσεις που φέρνουν αηδία. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στην αρχή λες "αηδία είναι" αλλά μετά η ΙΨΔ σου λέει "είναι όντως αηδία, ή εσύ λες αυτό για να ξεφύγεις?" και σε βάζει στο τρυπάκι αν αηδιάζεις ή όχι, αν είσαι ερωτευμένη ή όχι. 
> μετά από μια κρίση πανικού άλλαξε οριστικά η ζωή μου, τα όνειρα που έκανα πριν την πάθω, οι στόχοι μου, οι επιθυμίες μου, γιατί τώρα επιθυμία και όνειρο για μένα είναι να απαλλαχτώ από αυτό. Δεν κάνω όνειρα για το επάγγελμα που σπουδάζω όπως θα ήθελα ούτε ασχολούμαι με τον χορό που ήταν το πραγματικό μου όνειρο. Είμουν από τους πιο ενεργούς και αισιόδοξους ανθρώπους και τώρα υπάρχουν στιγμές που νιώθω τόσο κατεστραμμένη από αυτή την αρρώστια, τόσο χαμένη, ότι έχασα τη μάχη, δεν έχω πλέον αντοχές, δεν έχω υπομονή, έχω νεύρα συνέχεια, δεν αντέχω να μην γίνεται το δικό μου,


1000% ούτε είσαι ομοφυλόφιλη ούτε θα επιτρέψεις στον εαυτό σου να είσαι γιατί η σκέψη και μόνο σου προκαλεί φρικάρισμα.
Επιπλέον έχεις τη μαγκιά να λες δημοσίως ό,τι σε βασανίζει ενώ αυτές οι αμφισβητήσεις βασανίζουν ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ανθρώπους, απλά δεν έχουν τα ...άντερα να το ομολογήσουν. Κι ακόμα οι άνθρωποι με πιο αδύναμο νευρικό σύστημα -φύσει ή θέσει- βασανίζονται περισσότερο. Επίσης ούτε ένας στους 100.000 ανθρώπους δεν είναι 100% ετερόφιλος, όλοι έχουμε παρέκκλιση, απλά είμαστε ό,τι έχουμε επιλέξει να είμαστε. Ξέρω, τώρα λόγω ΙΨΔ θ' αρχίσεις ν' αναρωτιέσαι για το τι θα επιλέξεις, όμως έχεις ήδη κάνει τις επιλογές σου. Ακόμα κι όσοι έχουν κάποια στιγμή φαντασιωθεί άτομο του ίδιου φύλου ΔΕΝ γίνονται ομοφυλόφιλοι από τη φαντασίωση. Αν σε νευρίασε κάποιος τόσο που να θέλεις να τον σκοτώσεις, π.χ. γιατί σου πέταξε λάσπες στα μούτρα περνώντας με τ' αυτοκίνητο μέσα στη δυνατή βροχή ενώ εσύ είσαι πεζή και βρέχεσαι, η σκέψη δε σε κάνει δολοφόνο. 

Ηρέμησε, δεν έχασες καμιά μάχη, ούτε πρόκειται να χάσεις ΚΑΜΙΑ, τουλάχιστον απ' αυτές τις φανταστικές που υπάρχουν μόνο στο μυαλό σου. Και δεν κατάλαβα γιατί δεν κάνεις όνειρα; Tα όνειρα, η ελπίδα κι η χαρά της ζωής είναι ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ όλων των ανθρώπων.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

Joann σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα λόγια σου! νομίζω τώρα με τη θεραπεία είμαι λίγο καλύτερα από εκείνες τις μέρες που είμουν εντελώς φρικαρισμένη
είχες παρόμοια εμπειρία?

----------


## Joann

Eίμαι από τη φύση μου πολύ επιφυλακτική για να μιλήσω δημόσια για τις φοβίες μου ή τα κατά καιρούς κολλήματα του μυαλού μου, όμως ό,τι σου έγραψα το εννοώ 1.000.000% και πιστεύω άλλο 1.000.000%, κοπελίτσα, ότι θα τα καταφέρεις να ξεπεράσεις τις εμμονές σου με, ή χωρίς, θεραπείες. Και μια συμβουλή από μια παλαιότερη ηλικιακά: να επιλέγεις -όσο είναι δυνατόν- για φίλες και φίλους άτομα που μπορείς να φέρεσαι τελείως αβίαστα και δε σου δημιουργούν κανένα άγχος και όχι άτομα που έχουν την ανάγκη να δουν τον άλλο ως κατώτερο για να επιβεβαιώνονται τα ίδια. Ίσως αυτό να μη σου λέει τίποτα στην περίπτωσή σου, όμως ξέρω ότι συμβαίνει. Το ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε κατά καιρούς αναρρωτηθεί για τη σεξουαλικότητά μας, για το αν είμαστε δολοφόνοι μετά από ένα θρίλερ, αν αγαπάμε ή όχι τους δικούς μας, καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι τελείως φυσιολογικό. Ο φόβος είναι απλά που αλλάζει διαστάσεις στα πράγματα και μας κάνει να τα βλέπουμε παραμορφωμένα. Κι ακόμα, τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ πιο απλά, αν οι άνθρωποι που είναι επικριτικοί ή χλευαστικοί με άλλους ανθρώπους, είχαν αίσθηση του χιούμορ. Γι' αυτό το μόνο που μας μένει είναι να βρούμε εμείς το χιούμορ μας, παρέα με όσους ενδιαφέρονται πραγματικά για μας ή και μόνοι μας.
Aκόμα προσπάθησε να γυμνάζεσαι. Η άσκηση μέρα με τη μέρα ανεβάζει τα επίπεδα σεροτονίνης. Νομίζω αν ψάξεις μόνη σου να βρεις τι σε κάνει έστω και λίγο χαρούμενη, θα νιώσεις σιγά σιγά καλύτερα. Και απόφυγε ό,τι σε βαραίνει. Και η χαρά δεν είναι πάντα στα κοινωνικά στερεότυπα -επιτυχημένη παντρειά-σχέση, επιτυχημένη δουλειά- εξάλλου πόσοι στ΄αλήθεια τα 'χουν στις μέρες μας και πόσοι υποκρίνονται ότι τα έχουν;
Η χαρά μπορεί να είναι να ζωγραφίσεις κάτι, να παίξεις φυσαρμόνικα έστω κι αν δε σ' ακούει κανείς, όπως όταν ήσουν παιδί στην εποχή της αθωότητας και της ανεμελιάς, μια βόλτα με το ποδήλατο, ή τα μπάνια στο κολυμβητήριο ή οι pilates ή απλά να κάθεσαι να κοιτάς τη θάλασσα το βράδυ και τα καράβια που πηγαινοέρχονται με τις ώρες -ακόμα και στην άθλια Αθήνα γίνεται- ή να βοηθήσεις έναν εκεί έξω που έχει ανάγκη και είναι σε πολύ χειρότερη κατάσταση από εσένα ή 1002 πράγματα που σε περιμένουν εκεί έξω να τα βρεις. Κι αν μέρα με τη μέρα τα καταφέρνεις, σημαίνει ότι αρχίζεις να έχεις εσύ το πάνω χέρι, μέχρι να το ξαναχάσεις, και να το ξαναβρείς, και ξανά απ' την αρχή... Η ζωή είναι ένα ατέλειωτο παιχνίδι και είναι ωραία να παίζουμε!

----------


## Φελίσιτι

τα λόγια σου είναι πολύ ωραία, πραγματικά ωραία και συμφωνώ απόλυτα απλά να σου πω κάτι.
εγώ σαν άνθρωπος είμαι πολύ ρομαντική, ευαίσθητη(αυτό δεν είναι καλό γιατί το παρακάνω), και πλέον πολύ δύσπιστη. Καταλαβαίνεις πως είναι όταν ένας άνθρωπος έχει όλα όσα ονειρεύεται στη ζωή του, είναι έτοιμος να αρχίσει μια καινουργια ζωή (τη φοιτητική) με λίγα λόγια είμουν έτοιμη να μπω σ' ένα άλλο στάδιο της ζωής μου. Κι όταν όλα ήταν ΤΕΛΕΙΑ κι όταν ζούσα την ευτυχία, κι όταν έκανα όνειρα ήρθε η μοναδική κρίση πανικού που έπαθα ποτέ στη ζωή μου και μου την κατέστρεψε τελείως. Προσπαθούσα να σκεφτώ όλες τις υπέροχες εικόνες και στιγμές που μου περιέγρεψες κι απλά δεν μπορούσα, βρισκόμουν σε κατάσταση αγχώδους διαταραχής μέχρι που ήρθαν οι εμμονές για να γίνουν ακόμη χειρότερα τα πράγματα. Απ' αυτά που σου λέω καταλαβαίνεις πως μπορεί να γκρεμιστεί στο δευτερόλεπτο η ζωή του καθενός μας? γιατί από τότε εγώ ζω μια κόλαση. Ιδίως με τη σκέψη της ομοφυλοφιλίας και είναι τόσο παράξενο για μένα γιατί ποτέ ση ζωή μου δεν μου άρεσε να κατηγορούν τους ανθρώπους αυτούς και επίσης ποτέ στη ζωή μου όμως δεν ασχολήθηκα με το θέμα αυτό γιατί πολύ απλά δεν με ενδιέφερε, εννοείται ότι δεν έβλεπα ούτε ταινίες με λεσβίες γιατί δεν μου άρεσαν. Καταλαβαίνεις πώς νιώθω τώρα?? μου καρφώθηκε η εικόνα μιας φίλης μου στο μυαλό και δεν λέει να βγει, υπάρχουν μέρες, ώρες, στιγμές που νομίζω ότι είμαι όντως ομοφυλόφιλη αλλά μπορεί να συμβεί κάτι, για παράδειγμα να με πιάσει τηλέφωνο, θα της απαντήσω κανονικά, δεν θα χαρώ ή κάτι όπως έκανα όταν πρωτογνώρισα τον φίλο μου ή πριν μου μπει η σκέψη αυτή μπορεί η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα να με έπαιρνε τηλ στο skype να μιλήσουμε κι εγώ απλά να μην απαντούσα γιατί βαριόμουνα. Μου έλεγε Σ ΑΓΑΠΩ ο φίλος μου και έκλαιγα από τη χαρά μου. πώς είναι δυνατόν να μου καρφωθεί η σκέψη αυτή τώρα? πώς γίνεται να μην είχα όρεξη να μιλήσω μαζί της και ξαφνικά να ξυπνήσω μια μέρα και να πω "σήμερα θα λέω ότι είμαι ερωτευμένη με τη Μαρία" κι από τότε να μην μπορεί να μου βγει από το μυαλό. νομίζω ότι δεν μου βγαίνει γιατί είναι κάτι ενάντιας στην ηθική μου στο χαρακτήρα μου βασικά, γι΄αυτό και με τρομάζει περισσότερο. κι όσο πιο πολύ με τρομάζει, τόσο περισσότερο φρικάρω και τόσο περισσότερο μου κολλαέι και με τρελλαίνει. 
αυτά που είπες για τους φίλους πιο πάνω θα συμφωνήσω, έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο και παλιά ίσχυε στην περίπτωση μου, τώρα δεν ξέρω, θα δείξει

----------


## Joann

> Μου έλεγε Σ ΑΓΑΠΩ ο φίλος μου και έκλαιγα από τη χαρά μου. πώς είναι δυνατόν να μου καρφωθεί η σκέψη αυτή τώρα? πώς γίνεται να μην είχα όρεξη να μιλήσω μαζί της και ξαφνικά να ξυπνήσω μια μέρα και να πω "σήμερα θα λέω ότι είμαι ερωτευμένη με τη Μαρία" κι από τότε να μην μπορεί να μου βγει από το μυαλό.


Αγαπητό κορίτσι,
Να 'σαι σίγουρη πως ακόμα και καινούριος άντρας να υπήρχε στη ζωή σου, που να σου άρεσε πολύ και ανεξέλεγκτα και να σ' έκανε να είσαι τελείως εξαρτημένη απ' αυτόν -η απόλυτη καψούρα για να το πω χύμα- εσύ και πάλι θα προσπαθούσες να ...ξεκαθαρίσεις αν είσαι staight ή όχι. Γιατί πώς να το κάνουμε... τα πάντα πρέπει να 'ναι εντάξει και στα ...κουτάκια τους και μεις διαρκώς και ακαταπαύστως να αποδεικνύουμε ότι δεν είμαστε ...ανώμαλοι, δολοφόνοι, διεστραμμένοι, ηλίθιοι κ.λπ.
Αν ήμουν ψυχολόγος επίσης θα προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω γιατί σου 'κατσε στο μυαλό η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα. Πέρα από τις εμμονές σου, αντικειμενικά τι είδους σχέση έχετε; Την εμπιστεύεσαι και τη συμπαθείς μέσα απ' την καρδιά σου; Είμαι σίγουρη πως όχι (χωρίς απαραίτητα το κορίτσι να 'χει κάτι κακό). Η σχέση μας με τους άλλους -ακόμα και με τους πιο δικούς μας- είναι υποσυνείδητα παιχνίδια εξουσίας...
Λες:_ "ξαφνικά να ξυπνήσω μια μέρα και να πω "σήμερα θα λέω ότι είμαι ερωτευμένη με τη Μαρία" κι από τότε να μην μπορεί να μου βγει από το μυαλό. νομίζω ότι δεν μου βγαίνει γιατί είναι κάτι ενάντιας στην ηθική μου στο χαρακτήρα μου βασικά, γι΄αυτό και με τρομάζει περισσότερο. κι όσο πιο πολύ με τρομάζει, τόσο περισσότερο φρικάρω και τόσο περισσότερο μου κολλαέι και με τρελλαίνει."_
Mα γι' αυτό ακριβώς σε τρελαίνει, επειδή είναι ενάντια στην ηθική σου. 
Λες: _"εγώ σαν άνθρωπος είμαι πολύ ρομαντική, ευαίσθητη" (αυτό δεν είναι καλό γιατί το παρακάνω)"_ 
αυτό είναι φανερό γιατί οι άνθρωποι που βασανίζονται είναι οι πιο ευαίσθητοι χωρίς όμως αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούν να τα βγάλουν πέρα μια χαρά. 
Λες: _"Ιδίως με τη σκέψη της ομοφυλοφιλίας και είναι τόσο παράξενο για μένα γιατί ποτέ στη ζωή μου δεν μου άρεσε να κατηγορούν τους ανθρώπους αυτούς"
_αυτό είναι πολύ λογικό και να ξέρεις ότι όσοι είναι ομοφοβικοί και υστερικοί με τους ομοφυλόφιλους και τους χλευάζουν κραυγαλέα και δε χάνουν ευκαιρία να διατυμπανίζουν τον αντρισμό τους ή τη θηλυκότητά τους αντίστοιχα, είναι αυτοί που έχουν τη μεγαλύτερη λανθάνουσα παρέκκλιση ή είναι ...ανεπαρκείς...
Λες:_ "εννοείται ότι δεν έβλεπα ούτε ταινίες με λεσβίες γιατί δεν μου άρεσαν."
_Μην είσαι απολογητική. Να βλέπεις ό,τι ταινίες γουστάρεις και δε χρειάζεται να δώσεις αναφορά σε κανένα μ##άκα. Εγώ προσωπικά έχω δει το "Μorris" του Tζέιμς Aϊβορι («Δωμάτιο με θέα») -το "Μorris" αφορά αντρική ομοφυλοφυλία, χωρίς καμιά απολύτως ερωτική σκηνή και είναι από τις πιο αισθησιακές και όμορφες ταινίες που υπάρχουν.
Ακούω τώρα στο ραδιόφωνο ότι ο υπουργός εξωτερικών της Ολλανδίας μας κράζει ως χώρα γιατί δεν υπογράφουμε για να μας δοθεί από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση η 6η δόση και μια δική μας εφημερίδα μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας τον ...αντικρούει λέγοντάς του να κοιτάει καλύτερα τον γκόμενό του τον αράπη. Πολύ πολιτική ...τοποθέτηση... Μόνο στο φτωχοχώρι που ζούμε γίνονται αυτά.
Ακόμα, υπάρχει κάποιος πολύ πολύ δικός σου, π.χ. ένας δερφός ή μια αδερφή, κοντά σου που να μπορείς -στο μέτρο του δυνατού γιατί ακόμα και τους πιο δικούς μας τους κουράζουμε όταν τους μιλάμε όχι μόνο για τις εμμονές μας αλλά και πιο σοβαρά πράγματα, όπως αρρώστιες (μην τους αδικείς και μεις ίσως το ίδιο θα κάναμε στη θέση τους)- να τον/την εμπιστεύεσαι εντελώς και να του μιλάς για τις φοβίες σου; Αν όχι εμείς είμαστε εδώ, μη φοβάσαι. Απλώς νιώθεις πολύ μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια με ανθρώπους που γνωρίζεις καλά. 
Λες: _"Απ' αυτά που σου λέω καταλαβαίνεις πως μπορεί να γκρεμιστεί στο δευτερόλεπτο η ζωή του καθενός? γιατί από τότε εγώ ζω μια κόλαση."
_Όχι, κοριτσάκι. Ούτε η ζωή σου γκρεμίστηκε, ούτε έγινε κόλαση. Στο μυαλό σου είναι όλα.
Κόλαση είναι η ζωή των μοναχικών ηλικιωμένων -που το κολοκράτος τους κόβει και τη σύνταξη άδικα. Κόλαση είναι η ζωή των ανθρώπων που βασανίζονται από αρρώστιες και 
αναπηρίες. Κόλαση είναι η ζωή των αστέγων που το βράδυ κοιμούνται έξω και είναι σε κίνδυνο να τους μαχαιρώσει κάποιος κακοποιός. Και δεν είναι όλοι ούτε περιθωριακοί, ούτε χρήστες. Ακόμα και πτυχιούχους ανώτατης σχολής έχει εκεί έξω. Κάποιος που ξαφνικά έμεινε άνεργος κι έχασε το στεγαστικό του...
Μια χαρά μπορούμε σχεδόν όλοι μας να βρεθούμε στη θέση τους από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη. 
Παρένθεση: ακούω στο ραδιόφωνο ότι στο κέντρο υποδοχής του Δήμου Αθηναίων, Πειραιώς 35, μπορούμε να δίνουμε τρόφιμα, έστω και κάτι ασήμαντο αξίας 30 λεπτών π.χ. ένα κουτί γάλα εβαπορέ ή ένα πακέτο μακαρόνια ή λίγα καρύδια, για όλους τους συμπολίτες μας που αντιμετωπίζουν μεγάλο πρόβλημα φτώχειας. Δεν πρέπει να πεινάσει κανείς Έλληνας.
Προσωπικά σκέφτομαι την πραγματική δυστυχία για να ξεφεύγω απ' τη δική μου μιζέρια.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

ναι μα δεν μπορείς να ζεις για πάντα μ' αυτή τη μιζέρια σωστά? γ πάντα μ' αυτές τις εμμονές..

----------


## Joann

Φελίσιτι, Καλά Χριστούγεννα και μια πιο χαρούμενη από την περσινή Νέα Χρονιά!

----------

